# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  Κλώνος Microchip ICD2

## gsmaster

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό έφτιαξα ένα απο τα πολλά σχέδια που υπάρχουν στο νετ για το ICD2 της microchip. Αυτο που έφτιαξα δουλεύει μόνο με σειριακή, αλλά κάνει καλά την δουλειά του. Σχέδια θα βρείτε πολλά στο νετ ψάχνοντας για "icd2 clone" αυτό που έφτιαξα εγώ είναι αυτό με μερικές ακόμα προσθήκες απο άλλα σχέδια. 


Τι είναι το ICD2?
Είναι ένας προγραμματιστής - εκσφαλματωτής (=debugger στα Ελληνικά  :Wink:  )  ο οποίος σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να "βλέπεις" το εσωτερικό του μικροελεκτή σου, την ώρα που αυτος δουλεύει στην τελική πλακέτα. Περισσότερα εδώ


Επισυνάπτω και μια φωτογραφία της κατασκευής σε ράστερ...

----------


## triplex

Δεν μας δινεις το τελικο σχεδιο οταν μπορεσεις ? Εννοω αυτο που εφτιαξες εσυ με τις προσθηκες για να λειτουργησει και σε μας  :Wink:

----------


## gsmaster

Οι προσθήκες που έκανα δεν επηρρεάζουν καθόλου την λειτουργικότητα. Συγκεκριμένα έβαλα 2 led (busy-error) και θα βάλω και ένα fet για να μπορώ να τροφοδοτήσω την πλακέτα μέσω το icd. 

Αν φτιάξεις όπως το λίνκ που έχω στο πρώτο μήνυμα θα δουλέψει. Θα βάλω τα τελικά σχέδια, όταν το τελειώσω.

----------


## Lykos1986

Επίσης καλή σελίδα είναι και η:
http://www.nebadje.org/ICD2Clone.html

το πρόβλημα είναι οτι το κύκλμωμα έιναι τεράστιο και αν δεν το έχει δουλέωει κάποιος...

----------


## gsmaster

Λύκε αυτό έχει και USB πάνω...

Τελικά έκανα μια άλλη έκδοση, που είχε έτοιμη την πλακέτα. Δουλεύει μια χαρά. Η πλακέτα ήταν σχεδιασμένη για χρήση με ένα ολοκληρωμένο παραγωγής 5V το οποίο δεν βρήκα και χρησιμοποίησα το κλασσικό 7805  :Wink:

----------


## _ab

Που και πως χρησιμοποιεις αυτο το icd 2.Δεν θελει και καποιο προγραμματακι????Απο που το βρηκες αυτο????

----------


## triplex

Γιαννη την πλακετα με το τυπωμενο που την βρηκες? μπορουμε να την εχουμε και εμεις?

----------


## Lykos1986

Οπτικός είναι ωραίο, θα περιμένω να το δοκιμάσω κιόλας!!!  Επίσης βρήκα και το CCS C   :Wink:   .

 Δεν το δούλεψα όμως καθόλου γιατί με Ηλεκ. Μετρήσεις και Ηλεκτρονικά ΙΙΙ μαζί ούτε για να φας σου μένει χρόνος!!! Βγήκα και εκτός θέματος… θα μας μαλώσει το αφεντικό!!!

----------


## gsmaster

To βρήκα σε ένα φόρουμ εδώ. Κάποιος το βρήκε σε ένα άλλο φόρουμ κτλ κτλ έτσι πάνε αυτά.

Το πρόγραμμακι είναι το MPLAB της microchip.

Μέσα στο ζιπακι υπάρχουν το τυπωμένο και το σχηματικό σε μορφή Protel, αν κάποιος δουλεύει με το protel, ας κάνει μια πλακέτα με το 7805.

Επίσης στο ζιπάκι υπάρχει και ο Bootloader για την έκδοση *Α* του 16F876. Για την απλή έκδοση ο bootloader υπάρχει μέσα στον φάκελο icd2 του MPLAB με το όνομα Blxxxx.hex (ή κάπως έτσι).

Lyke κουράγιο....

----------


## QED

gsmaster μπορείς να μας πείς εμπειρίες από το icd2 που έφτιαξες; Προγραμματίζει όλους τους pic;Έχω διαβάσει για μερικούς ότι δεν παίζουν σωστά με την έκδοση 7 του MPLAB..Το χρησιμοποίησες αρκετα;Σκέφτομαι να το κατασκευάσω και εγώ γι'αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## gsmaster

Λοιπόν 
Στην σειρά 16 το δοκίμασα επιτυχώς με 16F628 16F88 και 16F876 με την έκδοση 7,21 του MPLAB

Στην σειρά 18 που δοκίμασα προχτές μου βγάζει ότι δεν περνάει τα self test γιατί η τάση MCLR είναι μόνο 11,8V. Παρόλα αυτά το προγραμμάτισε κανονικά. Δεν το κοίταξα ακόμα, αλλά μάλλον κάποιο τρανζίστορ φταίει. θα το κοιτάξω... Για τον 18F το δοκίμασα στην έκδοση 6,20 του MPLAB, (δεν ήταν δικά μου PC και κατασκευή.)

----------


## Lykos1986

Καλά ε, έπαθα την πλάκα μου σήμερα με τον ICD 2. και όχι λόγο ότι τον δούλεψα και μου άρεσε αλλά λόγο ότι δεν μπόρεσα να τον κάνω!!! Αν είναι δυνατόν!!! Έκανα την αποχάλκωση (το κύκλωμα βγήκε πάρα πολύ ωραίο, χωρίς κανένα ίχνος προβλήματος), τρύπημα και τα κλασικά. Στην αρχή δεν μου ταίριαζαν καλά οι βάσεις για τα ολοκληρωμένα. Είπα πως θα έκανα λάθος στην εκτύπωση αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν αυτό αφού το ξανά εκτύπωσα σε κανονική κλίμακα και ήταν πάλι το ίδιο. Επίσης τα άλλα εξαρτήματα ήταν όλα σε κανονική διάσταση. Τέλος πάντων, δεν ήταν και μεγάλο το πρόβλημα αφού με λίγο ταίριασμα στα pins των βάσεων όλα έγιναν κανονικά. Μετά είπα να κάνω και μια μεταξοτυπία που ποτέ δεν την είχα δοκιμάσει. Την έκανα και αυτήν και βγήκε εξαιρετικά. Ε, από εδώ και πέρα τίποτα δεν πήγε όπως θα έπρεπε. Έβαλα τα εξαρτήματα και άρχισα να κολλάω. Λες και πήγαινες να κολλήσεις πάνω σε αλουμίνιο!!! Δεν πήγαινε καλάι στο pad με τίποτα!!!!!!!! Ανέβαζα θερμοκρασία και ανέβαζα και ανέβαζα και αυτό τίποτα. Ξαναγύρισα στην κανονική θερμοκρασία που κολλάω εδώ και χρόνια και πάλι τίποτα. Η κολλήσεις που έκανα μου θύμισαν την πρώτη φορά που έπιασα κολλητήρι στα χέρια μου!!!!!!! Τρισάθλιες!!!!!!!! Έλεγα, μπας και φταίνε τα μικρά pads που έχει, αλλά μετά έλεγα πως δεν μπορεί να είναι αυτά, αφού είχα ξανά κολλήσει σε τέτοιο μέγεθος. Με λίγα λόγια αυτό που κατάφερα ήταν να διαλύσω το τυπωμένο, αφού τίναξα περίπου 5 pads από την πολύ θερμοκρασία. Οπότε την πέταξα και ησύχασα!!! Άντε στην επόμενη τώρα…

----------


## radiodj105

> Λύκε αυτό έχει και USB πάνω...



Σϊγουρα είναι USB το βίσμα δεξιά; Εκ πρώτης ματιάς, για βίσμα "δικτύου - ethernet" δείχνει.

----------


## Lykos1986

Το βύσμα στην φωτογραφία του gsm λίγο πιο πάνω, είναι δικτύου όπως ανέφερες. Το χρησιμοποιείς για να βγάλεις τα καλώδια του προγραμματισμού, όπως συμβαίνει σε όλους σχεδόν τους προγραμματιστές. 

Αυτό που είπε ο gsm, ότι δηλαδή έχει και USB επάνω,  αναφερόταν σε αυτό το post:




> Επίσης καλή σελίδα είναι και η:
> http://www.nebadje.org/ICD2Clone.html
> 
> το πρόβλημα είναι οτι το κύκλμωμα έιναι τεράστιο και αν δεν το έχει δουλέωει κάποιος...



Εγώ αύριο θα το ξανακάνω (αφού πρώτα αλλάξω το καλάι που έχω), ανάλογα φυσικά και με το αν θα κάνουμε μάθημα στην σχολή μας. Ελπίζω να πετύχει!!!

----------


## Lykos1986

Την τελείωσα!!!   :Cool:   Αλλά δεν τον δοκίμασα γιατί δεν πήρα ένα 7805!!! Έχω κάτι ερωτήσεις όμως να κάνω: 

Για το πηνίο τι βάζουμε;;; Η θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον κλασικό τρόπο λύσης αυτού του προβλήματος που είναί το βραχυκύκλωμα;;;

Επίσης την έξοδο του 7805, αφού δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τον άλλο σταθεροποιητή, θα την συνδέσω στα ποδαράκια 4 και 8. Έτσι δεν είναι;;; Κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα απ το σχηματικό του, αλλά ρωτάω για να είμαι σίγουρος. 

Άντε αύριο η δοκιμή του. Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Κανένα manual του κανονικού προγραμματιστή που θα βρούμε;;; Από την σελίδα της Microchip δεν βρήκα και πολλά. Μόνο κάτι που έλεγε μόνο για τα pins και κάτι τέτοια πολύ μικρά pdf.

----------


## gsmaster

> Την τελείωσα!!!    Αλλά δεν τον δοκίμασα γιατί δεν πήρα ένα 7805!!! Έχω κάτι ερωτήσεις όμως να κάνω: 
> 
> Για το πηνίο τι βάζουμε;;; Η θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τον κλασικό τρόπο λύσης αυτού του προβλήματος που είναί το βραχυκύκλωμα;;;



Ναι στην θέση του πηνίου θα βάλεις βραχυκύκλωμα. Κάπου είχα κάνει μια παραλλαγή της πλακέτας με το 7805, αλλά δεν την έχω εδώ. 
Πάντως την είσοδο του 7805 θα την βάλεις στο πιν 7 του ολοκληρωμένου, την γείωση θα ανοίξεις μια τρύπα και θα μπεί ανάμεσα στις 2 σειρές του ολοκληρωμένου και θα την κολλήσεις στην γείωση, και την έξοδο στο πιν 4. Αν τα βάλεις έτσι δεν χρειάζεται τίποτα στην θέση του πηνίου. Ούτε και η D4 χρειάζεται. Ενα κομμάτι χαλκου εκεί δεν θα συνδέεται πουθενα.






> Επίσης την έξοδο του 7805, αφού δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε τον άλλο σταθεροποιητή, θα την συνδέσω στα ποδαράκια 4 και 8. Έτσι δεν είναι;;; Κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον κατάλαβα απ το σχηματικό του, αλλά ρωτάω για να είμαι σίγουρος.



Όπως είπα και παραπάνω δεν χρειάζεται στο πιν 8...





> Άντε αύριο η δοκιμή του. Α, και κάτι ακόμα. Κανένα manual του κανονικού προγραμματιστή που θα βρούμε;;; Από την σελίδα της Microchip δεν βρήκα και πολλά. Μόνο κάτι που έλεγε μόνο για τα pins και κάτι τέτοια πολύ μικρά pdf.



Ότι έχει η Microchip εκεί, pinout και τέτοια. Ψάξε και στο νετ για "ICD2 tutorial" κτλ 

Επίσης το βύσμα αυτό που είναι σαν δικτύου, έχει τις ίδιες διαστάσεις με αυτά του τηλεφώνου, αλλά έχει 6 πινς. αν έχεις πένσα για βύσματα τηλεφώνου, κάνει και γι αυτά. Τα βυσματάκια όμως δεν κάνουν, πρέπει να έχουν 6 πιν και όχι 4 ή 2 που έχουν τα τηλεφώνου. Προσωπικά πάντως, το βρίσκω μπελαλίδικο σύστημα... καλύτερα κόλλα καλωδιάκια... ή φτιάξε ένα βύσμα μόνο που θα καταλήσει σε ακιδοσειρά, ή σε καλωδιάκια.

----------


## Lykos1986

Λοιπόν gsm δεν έκανα καμία δοκιμή, γιατί τώρα διαβάζω το μήνυμα και δεν είμαι στην Θεσσαλονίκη!!!

Θα κάνω τις τροποποιήσεις που είπες και ελπίζω να δω φως!!!!!!! 

Δουλεύω την 7.22 έκδοση του MPLAB> Λες να έχω κανένα πρόβλημα;;; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος θέλει και μια εγκατάσταση του ICD, έτσι δεν είναι;;; Το λέω αυτό γιατί όταν πάτησα από το πρόγραμμα σαν προγραμματιστή τον ICD 2 αυτό μου εμφάνισε ένα τυπικό παράθυρο εγκατάστασης. Φυσικά δεν το έψαξα παραπέρα αφού ούτε καν τον είχα ετοιμάσει. 

Όσο για το βύσμα επικοινωνία θα βρω την λύση.

Α, για το tutorial τώρα θα ψάξω. Βασικά ήθελα να δω πιο πολύ για το debugging που μπορεί να κάνει. Αν πάντως βρεις κάτι και εσύ κάνε ένα post…

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με το MPLAB. To έχω δουλέψει στις εκδόσεις 6.40 - 7.00 - 7.21 και παίζει μια χαρά.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι να μην σου βλέπει τον bootloader. Δεν χρειάζεται καμιά εγκατάσταση, διάβασε μερικές οδηγίες εδώ. Το 7.21 (και οι νεότερες εκδόσεις υποθέτω) όταν επιλέξεις για πρώτη φορά το ICD2, σου εμφανίζουν κάποιο Wizard που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς κάνει, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## Lykos1986

Δεν θα τρυπήσω την πλακέτα αλλά θα βάλω την γη στο ποδαράκι 6, αφού έβαλα και την βάση για το ολοκληρωμένο σε περίπτωση που το βρω κάποτε στην αγορά!!!

Με τι τάση το τροφοδοτείς;;; Είδα και ένα 7812, οπότε από τα 15 και πάνω ε;;;

----------


## gsmaster

Αν βάλεις και την γέφυρα, μπορείς να βάλεις μόνο έναν AC μετασχηματιστή.
Αν θες να τροφοδοτήσεις την πλακέτα με DC (απο τροφοδοτικό πάγκου πχ) δώστης πάνω απο 16V, γιατί η γέφυρα έχει μια πτώση τάσης ~1-1,2V και να ερθεις πάλι στα 15 στην είσοδο του 7812

----------


## Lykos1986

Ναι σωστά, την ξέχασα τη γέφυρα…   :Laughing:

----------


## gsmaster

Aν τροφοδοτήσεις με dc δεν είναι ανάγκη να βάλεις γέφυρα, μια δίοδος σε σειρά αρκεί...

----------


## Lykos1986

Ναι το ξέρω αυτό αλλά την είχα βάλει. Και πάλι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα παρά μόνο αυτό με την λίγο παραπάνω τάση. Τουλάχιστον δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχώ για την πολικότητα.

----------


## gsmaster

> ...
> Ναι στην θέση του πηνίου θα βάλεις βραχυκύκλωμα. Κάπου είχα κάνει μια παραλλαγή της πλακέτας με το 7805, αλλά δεν την έχω εδώ. 
> ...



Εδώ την έχω. Δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά πιστεύω να δουλεύει.

*
EDIT 30/11/2006:
Το παρακάτω τυπωμένο για το ICD2 με το 7805 είναι δοκιμασμένο και λειτουργεί κανονικά.*

----------


## Lykos1986

Το pin 4 του ICD 2 μου είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο με το plane της γείωσης, δηλαδή με τα pins 5 και 6. Το καλό είναι πως δεν μπορώ να βρω που είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο αφού δεν φαίνεται πουθενά κάποια ατέλεια!!!

----------


## gsmaster

Όταν λες πιν 4 ποιο εννοείς? Όποιο και να εννοείς, αυτό είναι θεμα κατασκευής και μάλλον θα πρέπει να το ανακαλύψεις μόνος σου...

----------


## Lykos1986

Μιλάω για το chip τροφοδοσίας. Το pin 4, που είναι η έξοδος του ολοκληρωμένου ή ανάλογα του 7805 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο με το plane της γης ή αλλιώς με τα pins 5 και 6. Με λίγα λόγια αν βάλω το πολύμετρο σε λειτουργία ήχου, αυτό θα αρχίσει να σφυρίζει κάτι που φυσικά δεν θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει. Μήπως δεν χρειαζόμαστε κάποια γέφυρα;;;

(Στην αρχή κοίταξα απλά την πλακέτα από κάτω για να δω αν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Αφού είδα ότι οπτικός δεν υπήρχε κάτι έβαλα το 7805 και το τροφοδότησα. Αυτό σε χρόνο μηδέν ζεστάθηκε. Το έβγαλα και έκανα την μέτρηση που είπα παραπάνω, βλέποντας πως είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα. )

----------


## gsmaster

Είναι καθαρά κατασκευαστικό το θέμα. 
Για να εντοπίσεις το βραχυκύκλωμα, αφαίρεσε τα παρακάτω jumperακια με την σειρά που στα λέω και σε κάθε ένα μετρα με το πολύμετρο για βραχυκύκλωμα. 
- Αυτό που είναι κοντά στα πιν 1 και 16 του max232
- Aυτό που είναι κοντά στα πιν 1 και 14 του 74LS07
- Αυτό που είναι δεξιά απο το πιν 20 του PIC16F876

Ετσι θα βρείς σε ποιο κομμάτι της πλακέτας πρέπει να ψάξεις για το βραχυκύκλωμα.
Επίσης βγάλε και τα ολοκληρωμένα απο τις βάσεις τους (ελπίζω να έβαλες βάσεις) μπορεί κάποιο απο αυτά να είναι τιναγμένο. Μπορεί να είναι και το 7805.

Καλό ψάξιμο!

----------


## Lykos1986

Το πρόβλημα το βρήκα. Σε ένα σημείο του κυκλώματος ένα κομμάτι χαλκού με μέγεθος κυριολεκτικά μικρότερο από τρίχα (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) βραχυκύκλωνε την γη με την τάση. Ήταν τόσο μικρό που την πρώτη φορά που το είδα είπα πως το μάτι μου δεν βλέπει καλά. Φυσικά τώρα που λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με το βραχυκύκλωμα προέκυψε ένα άλλο. Σύνδεσε τον ICD με την θύρα επέλεξα τον Wizard για να κάνω την θεωρητική εγκατάσταση του προγραμματιστή αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να τον συνδέσω αφού μου λέι ότι θα πρέπει να είναι απενεργοποιημένα τα FIFO της σειριακής πόρτας. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν ξέρω από πού να κάνω αυτήν την ρύθμιση.

----------


## sgoum

Πινακας Ελεγχου
Συστημα
Υλικο
Διαχειριση Συσκευων
Θυρες (COM & LPT)
Διπλο κλικ στη θυρα που εχεις συνδεσει το ICD
Ρυθμισεις Θυρων
Για προχωρημενους
Βουαλα :Smile:

----------


## Lykos1986

Οκ, με τη απενεργοποίηση του FIFO της θύρας. Το πρόβλημα που υπάρχει τώρα είναι ότι ενώ ανοίγω το MPLAB και πατάω σύνδεση με τον ICD 2 αυτό μου βγάζει τα παρακάτω: 



Αφού όμως μου βγάλει αυτά τότε μου ενεργοποιεί και τα εργαλεία του ICD2 κάτι που κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει!!!

----------


## Lykos1986

Λοιπόν, παιδεύτηκα λίγο με τον προγραμματιστή και τελικός κατάφερα να τον φέρω στα καλά του. Τουλάχιστον αυτό πιστεύω!!! Πλέων ανοίγω το MPLAB 7.2 και αφού ανοίξω ένα πρόγραμμα (με χρήση του μC 16F84A) πατάω Communicate με τον ICD2. Αυτός μου βγάζει τα παρακάτω. Φαίνετε ότι επικοινωνεί σωστά, αλλά…



Φυσικά εγώ δεν έχω συνδέσει στον ICD2, τον προς προγραμματισμό μC, δηλαδή τον 16F84A. Αυτό το έκανα για να δω απλά αν επικοινωνεί. Λέτε με την συνδεσμολογία του προς προγραμματισμό μC να φύγει και αυτό το πρόβλημα ή θα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι ακόμα;;;

----------


## Lykos1986

Το πρόβλημα θεωρητικά έχει λυθεί. Αυτό που έκανα ήταν να επιλέξω από το settings του ICD, “Power target device from ICD”. Μετά έκανα κανονική σύνδεση, erase, blank check, και τέλος προγραμματισμό. Το έχω δοκιμάσει όμως μόνο σε 16F628. 



Το πρόβλημα που έχει τώρα είναι πως το 7805 ψήνεται. Φυσικά του έβαλα μια ψύκτρα πάνω του. Αν μπορώ να προγραμματίσω έτσι όπως είναι τώρα τότε δεν με πειράζει καθόλου η ψύκτρα!!!


Φυσικά θα το δοκιμάσω με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία για να δω τι θα γίνει.

----------


## gsmaster

Μπράβο ρε λύκε, καλά προγράμματα τώρα!

----------


## Lykos1986

Ποια είναι η πλήρη λίστα των μC και dsPIC που υποστηρίζει ο ICD;;; Δεν βρήκα και πολλά πράγματα στην σελίδα της Microchip. 

Πολύ “μυστικότητα” δεν επικρατεί για τους προγραμματιστές της Microchip! Ούτε καν τα manual τους δεν μπορείς να βρεις από την ίδια την σελίδα της εταιρίας!!! Το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τον αγοράσεις και έτσι να σου τον παρέχουν σε κανονική και όχι ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Και αν εγώ θέλω πρώτα να δω το manual του, ώστε να έχω μια ιδέα για την λειτουργικότητά του, τότε τι κάνω…

----------


## gsmaster

> Mikrokontrolery podporovan&#233; v režimu „DEBUGGER“ i „PROGRAMMER“
> • dsPIC30F2010, dsPIC30F3012, dsPIC30F3012a2, dsPIC30F3013, dsPIC30F3013a2, dsPIC30F4011, dsPIC30F4011a2, dsPIC30F4012, dsPIC30F4012a2, dsPIC30F4013, dsPIC30F4013a2, dsPIC30F6010, dsPIC30F6010a2, dsPIC30F6011, dsPIC30F6012, dsPIC30F6012a2, dsPIC30F6013, dsPIC30F6014, dsPIC30F6014a2
> 
> • PIC12F629, PIC12F675, PIC16F627A, PIC16F628A, PIC16F630, PIC16F648A, PIC16F676, PIC16F716, PIC16F737, PIC16F747, PIC16F767, PIC16F777, PIC16F818, PIC16F819, PIC16F87, PIC16F870, PIC16F871, PIC16F872, PIC16F873, PIC16F873A, PIC16F874, PIC16F874A, PIC16F876, PIC16F876A, PIC16F877, PIC16F877A, PIC16F88
> 
> • PIC18C601, PIC18C801, PIC18F1220, PIC18F1320, PIC18F2220, PIC18F2320, PIC18F2331, PIC18F242, PIC18F2431, PIC18F2439, PIC18F248, PIC18F252, PIC18F2539, PIC18F258, PIC18F2620, PIC18F2680, PIC18F2681, PIC18F4220, PIC18F4320, PIC18F4331, PIC18F442, PIC18F4431, PIC18F4439, PIC18F448, PIC18F452, PIC18F4539, PIC18F458, PIC18F4620, PIC18F4680, PIC18F4681, PIC18F6410, PIC18F6490, PIC18F6520, PIC18F6525, PIC18F6585, PIC18F6620, PIC18F6621, PIC18F6680, PIC18F6720, PIC18F8410, PIC18F8490, PIC18F8520, PIC18F8525, PIC18F8585, PIC18F8620, PIC18F8621, PIC18F8680, PIC18F8720
> Mikrokontrolery podporovan&#233; pouze v režimu „PROGRAMMER“
> • PIC16F54, PIC16F57, PIC16F636, PIC16F684, PIC16F688



...Απο ένα .pdf απο ένα άλλο κλώνο icd2

Κάπου θα τα έχει και η microchip δεν μπορέι. Υπόψην δεν υποστήρίζει τον F84 (ξεπερασμένος πλέον...)

Όσο για τα manual τo έχει σε μορφή pdf "MPLAB&#174; ICD 2 In-Circuit Debugger User's Guide   	 7/20/05  	 1185KB" 144 σελιδούλες.... 
Μπές εδώ έχει κι άλλα αρχειάκια να κατεβάσεις......

----------


## Lykos1986

Προσθήκη μιας ZIF θήκης για τον προγραμματιστή ICD 2 και όχι μόνο. Στην θήκη μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε 40/28/20/18/14/8pin μικροελεγκτές.

----------


## gsmaster

Ανεβάζω και το τυπωμένο που χρησιμοποιεί το 7805 για τα 5V. To shematic ειναι απο την έκδοση με το άλλο ολοκληρωμένο αλλά το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα είναι το ίδιο.

----------


## ROLAND

Γιαννη τον ICD που εφταιξες  κ τον λειτουργησες με το λαπτοπ μηπως ειναι αυτος;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
http://www.stolz.de.be/ 

αν κανω λαθος   :Confused:  ποιος ειναι γιατι θελω να τον φτιαξω!!!!
Απο την αλλη σκεφτομαι να αγορασω εναν απο εδω   
 :Σκέψη:   :Σκέψη:   :Σκέψη:  --->   http://www.dipmicro.com/shop/index.p...d&productId=53
στα 28 EURO.

Δεν μπορω θα σκασω αν δεν κανω κατι για το λαπτοπ :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:  ....

----------


## ROLAND

> Προσθήκη μιας ZIF θήκης για τον προγραμματιστή ICD 2 και όχι μόνο. Στην θήκη μπορούμε να προγραμματίσουμε 40/28/20/18/14/8pin μικροελεγκτές.



Λυκε Ο Γιαννης  Κ***** δεν εισαι που κανεις παρεα με τον Μωυση απο το ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρονικης δεν φανταζομαι να κανω λαθος...????  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ROLAND

φιλε GSmaster ριξε μια ματια εδω ειναι ICD2 ΣΕ USB το αρχειο rar  περιλαμβανει τα παντα για την κατασκευη....

ηθελα να το ανεβασω εδω αλλα δεν ξερω εαν επιτρεπετε... 

--->
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/a...p?d=1152184234
 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ROLAND

ΕΔΩ Η ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΡΘΡΟ¨¨
--->  http://www.electro-tech-online.com/m...light=inchworm

Προφανος θα πρεπει νε εχεις προγραματιστη για να ριξεις τα bootloader επανω στα δυο chip   :Help:   αυτο φιλε μου gsmaster πως θα το κανω αφου δεν εχω programmer για to latop μου  :Think:  ....

----------


## Lykos1986

Κοίτα στο δίκτυο κυκλοφορούν πάρα πολύ κλώνοι για τον ICD2, εκ των οποίων άλλοι είναι με σηρική άλλοι με USB κτλ. Το θέμα είναι το τι υλικά έχει πάνω, το αν μπορείς να τα βρεις στην αγορά, το πόσο εύκολο είναι να κατασκευάσεις το τυπωμένο κτλ. Σαν συνέπεια αυτών ο προγραμματιστής του gsm είναι πάρα πολύ καλός!!!

----------


## ROLAND

> Κοίτα στο δίκτυο κυκλοφορούν πάρα πολύ κλώνοι για τον ICD2, εκ των οποίων άλλοι είναι με σηρική άλλοι με USB κτλ. Το θέμα είναι το τι υλικά έχει πάνω, το αν μπορείς να τα βρεις στην αγορά, το πόσο εύκολο είναι να κατασκευάσεις το τυπωμένο κτλ. Σαν συνέπεια αυτών ο προγραμματιστής του gsm είναι πάρα πολύ καλός!!!



με το προγραμματιστη τι θα κανω πως θα μπορεσω να βαλω επανω στα chip ta bootloader ...χωρις προγραμματιστη...
φιλε μου ΛΥΚΕ μπορω να τα πεταξω απο το ICD CLONE 2 που εχουμε εδω ΣΤΗ ΣΕΛΙΔΑ η θα πρεπει να τα βαλω επανω sto chip με καποιο αλλο προγραμματιστη......  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## gsmaster

Θα πρέπει να περάσεις τον bootloader με κάποιον άλλο προγραμματιστή, αλλιώς δεν γίνεται διστυχώς.
Όπως είπε κι ο λύκος, όλα τα σχέδια κλόνων ICD2 είναι παρόμοιας σχεδίασης. Αυτό που έχω βάλει 6-7 μηνύματα πιο πάνω πιστεύω είναι η καλύτερη λύση αφού μπορείς να βρείς όλα τα υλικά πανεύκολα, το τυπωμένο είναι έτοιμο, και μικρό σε μέγεθος και μονής όψης. 

Τα αρνητικά αυτού του τυπωμένου:
-Το μόνο που ίσως δεν βρείς εύκολα (για αγορά) είναι ο PIC16F876A, τον οποίο όμως μπορείς να τον πάρεις σαν δείγμα δωρεάν απο την microchip.
-Αυτό που ίσως σε παιδέψει λίγο στην χρήση του, είναι ο κοννεκτορας RJ12 που έχει, πρέπει να φτιάξεις καλώδια κτλ... αλλα μπορείς να κολλήσεις κατευθείαν καλωδιάκια και να βγάλεις ότι κοννεκτορα θέλεις. 

Υπόψην θα χρειαστείς και έναν αντάπτορα απο USB σε σειριακή για να το συνδέσεις σε laptop που δεν έχει σειριακή.


Τώρα για αυτό που λες με τα 28 ευρώ που λες ότι βγαίνει, σκέψου και τα μεταφορικά πόσο θα βγούν (τελωνείο?) και απ' ότι κατάλαβα είναι σε μορφή κιτ και πρέπει να το συναρμολογήσεις κι όλας. οπότε το μόνο που κερδίζεις έιναι ότι παίρνεις την πλακέτα έτοιμη.


ΥΓ1. Δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται να λες επώνυμα δημόσια, όχι ότι έχουμε να κρύψουμε τίποτα, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται.
ΥΓ2. Πάνω δεξιά σε κάθε μήνυμά σου υπάρχει μια επιλογή EDIT λέει και μπορείς να επεξερταστείς το μήνυμά σου, για να μην γράφεις το ένα μήνυμα μετά το άλλο.

----------


## leosedf

Σήμερα τελείωσα τον ICD2 by PICs Rev.B και μαντέψτε.. Δουλεύει..
Επέλεξα τον συγκεκριμένο λόγω του μικρού μεγέθους του αλλα δυστηχώς δεν υποστηρίζει προγραμματισμό σε 3.3V, του potyo ομως έχει αυτή τη δυνατότητα αλλα προς το παρόν δεν το χρειάζομαι.
Τα σχέδια κλπ τα πήρα απο το www.icd2clone.com και το δουλεύω με το MPLAB 8
Επισυνάπτω και μια φωτογραφία.
http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/4745/dsc00598ke8.jpg

----------


## dikos

Μπράβο πολύ καλό :P 
Μακάρι να δούλευαν και οι δικοί μου προγραμματιστές με τη μία.  :Embarassed:

----------


## leosedf

Δεν δούλεψε με τη μία, ήθελε αλλαγή το πηνείο (είχα βάλει λάθος απ την αρχή) και οι δυο πυκνωτές του κρυστάλλου.

----------


## Radiometer

> Επίσης στο ζιπάκι υπάρχει και ο Bootloader για την έκδοση *Α* του 16F876. Για την απλή έκδοση ο bootloader υπάρχει μέσα στον φάκελο icd2 του MPLAB με το όνομα Blxxxx.hex (ή κάπως έτσι)



Gsmaster  που είναι αυτό το ζιπάκι οεο  :Question:  

ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω το Bootloader για την έκδοση *Α* του 16F876  :Exclamation:

----------


## nio-4-

*προσοχή το μήνυμα απευθήνεται σε ατομα με μεγάλη υπομονή ....!!!!    *  

     γεια σας παιδια, αρχηγέ gsmaster δώσε λύση !!! σε αυτόν τον ICD 2 μηπως μπορεί κανεις να μου πεί αν  χρειάζεται PIC εκτός αυτού που βάζουμε για να προγραμματίσουμε στον ICD 2 του PDF που ανέβασα εδώ ???   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:      γιατι πως αλλιώς θα φορτώσουμε το BL???.hex αρχείο και που ???

  θέλω να προγραμματίσω εναν PIC (16F873) για την πτυχιακη μου και δεν τα εχω καταφερει ακομη   :Twisted Evil:   με 1 JDM και εναν P16PRO

                                                                                                                         ευχαριστω σε ολους για την υπομονη σας ...

----------


## leosedf

Ο Γιάννης νομίζω είναι φαντάρος.
Φυσικά και χρειάζεται μικροελεγκτή με πρόγραμμα μέσα αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει ICD.

----------


## nio-4-

> Ο Γιάννης νομίζω είναι φαντάρος.
> Φυσικά και χρειάζεται μικροελεγκτή με πρόγραμμα μέσα αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει ICD.



  ευχαριστώ φίλε !!!  

    αν μηλας για εμένα εγω δεν ειμαι φανταρος ειμαι φοιτητής !

   δηλαδή ο PIC του κυκλώματος κάνει ολη την δουλεία ε? ...προγραμματίζει τον άλλον και πρέπει να είναι συγκεκριμένος τύπος ? λέγεται και bootloader ?
  εγω θέλω να προγραμματίσω τον PIC 16F873 να βάλω τον ίδιο?
    να σου πω και κατι άλλο... στο pdf που ανεβασα (το ειχε ανεβασει ο gsmaster) πού πάει ο PIC που θέλω να προγραμματίσω??? αν θέλεις ανέβασε ένα σχέδιο κομπλέ !!!

----------


## Radiometer

Το ICD2 έχει τον PIC 16F876 ο οποίος είναι για να δουλέψει ο προγραμματιστής και σε αυτών θα φορτώσεις το Bootloader μια και μονό φορά.
οποτε *ΔΕΝ* είναι ο  PIC που θα έχεις για την κατασκευη σου.


έπειτα το MPLAB θα αναλάβει να φορτώσει στον PIC 16F876 το κατάλληλο Operating System  ανάλογα με τον PIC που θα έχει η κατασκευή σου, και στην περίπτωση αποτι κατάλαβα είναι ο 16F873

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστώ Radiometer ,

   εχω κάνει τονP16PRO  και τρέχω το PICall  μου βγάζει το μηνυμα "ελένξτε την τάση, τις συνδέσεις και την LPT port (στα αγγλικά αυτά) και επίσης με το WinPIC μου λέει κάτι για το MPLAB μαλλον θέλει να φορτώσω ενα αρχείο απο το MPLAB δεν κατάλαβα και δεν θα μπορέσω να το προγραμματίσω , μήπως θα μπορούσα να σου τον στήλω σε σένα?.

 να σου πω κατι άλλο, λόγο του ονόματος σου"Radiometer", επειδή ασχολούμε με μετρητές ραδιοενέργειας, μήμως ξέρεις για τους μετρητές geiger-miller? πώς μπορώ να αγοράσω λυχνίες ? καποιο κατάστημα  απο ελλάδα να μηλησω με κάποιον.

----------


## nio-4-

Μηπως εγινα ενοχλητικος ???   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## Radiometer

Το ICD2  δουλεύει και προγραμματίζετε με το MPLAB.
εσύ τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κανείς ?? 





> να σου πω κατι άλλο, λόγο του ονόματος σου"Radiometer", επειδή ασχολούμε με μετρητές ραδιοενέργειας, μήμως ξέρεις για τους μετρητές geiger-miller? πώς μπορώ να αγοράσω λυχνίες ? καποιο κατάστημα  απο ελλάδα να μηλησω με κάποιον.



όχι δεν ασχολούμαι με το αντικείμενο,  :Smile:    το όνομα μου ήταν τυχαίο  :P

----------


## nio-4-

Ασχολούμε και με αλλες κατασκευές αλλα αστο....μην σε μπερδεύω με αυτά

   Λοιπόν ,  έχω κάνει τον P16PRO αλλα δεν μου δουλεύει και έλεγα οτι δεν μπορώ να τον προγραμματίσω τον PIC 16F876A του ICD2  και αν θα μπορούσες εσυ κα κανεις τα κονέ    :Smile:   ...με το αζημίωτο φυσικά !!!

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας παιδια , μήπως μπορει καποιος να ανεβάσει το σχέδιο του ICD 2 αλλα με ολες τις συνδεσμολογιες? και με την βάση του αλλου  προς προγραμματισμού PIC σε καποιο σχεδιο?
 εστω και με το χερι

----------


## nio-4-

καλο μηνα σε ολους !!!    ειναι κανεις εδώ , παρακολουθελιλ το ποστ????

----------


## kopla

Όλοι εδώ είναι, κάθε φορα που γίνεται ποστ, μεταβαίνει 1ο στη λιστα.

Για αρχή, ψάξε στο http://images.google.gr για "icd2". Θα βρεις μερικά σχηματικά............

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστώ φίλε !!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   βρήκα σχέδια αλλα μηπως εχεισ καμια ιδέα πωσ τηα μπορέσω να προγραμματισω τον PIC του ICD2 ?
έχω τον P16PRO αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα.

----------


## kopla

Θα χρειαστείς ενα απλό προγραμματιστή. Τον επισυνάπτω.

- Το κόκκινο μέρος άστο. Χρείαζεται μόνο αν έχει ήδη +5V στο /MCLR (δνδ αν ο pic είναι ήδη σε πλακέτα, όπου χρειάζεται +5V το MCLR για να μην είναι σε κατάσταση RESET)
- Το πράσινο μέρος τροφοδοτεί τον PIC αν δεν έχεις τροφοδοσία +5V. Δουλεύει μόνο με σειριακή σταθερού ΗΥ (φορητων όχι).

Ο προγραμματιστής είναι τύπου serial JDM/
Χρησιμοποίησε τα προγράμματα ICPROG και WINPIC800.

----------


## nio-4-

παιδια δεν παίζεστε !!! ειστε απαιχτοι !!! το κατεβάζω τωρα και σε 5 λεπτα θα ειναι ετοιμο και επανερχομαι, ευχαριστώ πολύ .... 

    εβλεπα τον P16RPO που  είχα κατεβάσει απο εδω και είχα κανει ..... πεδευόμουν να βρω γιατι δεν μπορεί να προγραμματίσει , μου εβγαζε το μύνημα  * Hardware Fault 1 ...*  και απο κατω * Check power, connection and port!!!*   και μετα απο μηνες καψιματος ενω τα είχα ελεγξει ολα δεν ειδα το βασικοτερο ... το τροφοδοτικο μου !!!   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:  

    εχω βρει απο την διευθυνση που μου έδωσες kopla "στις φωτό του google" πολλές παραλλαγές του ICD2 Clone και όποιος θέλει ας μου πεί να τις ανεβάσω τα κυκλώματα.

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας παιδια, εκανα τον programmer και τρέχω το προγραμμα winpic800 και δεν μπορει να βρει τον programmer . Επιλέγω ολες τις πόρτες που βρήσκει και διαθέτει  δηλ. com 1 , com 2, com 4 και com 7 στην 1η λιγο δθσκολο να υπάρχει γιατι εχω το πληκτρολογιο αλλα στις άλλες δεν βρίσκει την σειριακή θύρα που έχω συνδέσει τον programmer (το PC είναι επιτραπεζιο - σταθερό όχι laptop)

     μήπως έχετε καμια ιδέα???

----------


## kopla

Το κυκλωματάκι παίζει. Το είχα δοκιμάσει πριν από 2-3 μήνες. Χάλασε ο ΗΥ μου, πήρα καινούργιο ο ο οποίος δεν έχει σειριακή.
Το winpic800 κανει detect ( διαδικασία μέσω των PGD kai PGC ).
Τσέκαρε αν δεν είναι καμμένη τη σειριακή σου. Μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές.

----------


## nio-4-

ναι φιλε kopla παιζει !!!  δεν εχω φτασει τοσο κοντά στον προγραμματισμό PIC οσο με αυτον τον JDM   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

     το βρηκα αυτο που λες αλλα θελει  manual χειρισμό ε? απο settings-> hardware

   και πως μπορω να ελεγξω τις θύρες μου ??? μεσω της εφαρμογής διαχειρισης υπολογιστή? ξερω  λιγα πραγματα απο Η/Υ , εχω δοκιμασει πολλα...
και αν ειναι καμμενες ? τί παιζει ? απο που αλλαζονται ? παντος με το WinPIC για P16pro και ezPIC  που ειχα με λιγη προσπαθεια τον αναγνωριζε σε σειριακη θυρα τον programmer. 

  να μετρησω με το πολυμετρο αν βγάζει τάση?

----------


## kopla

Παίζει? πως το τσέκαρες? σε άλλο pc?

 Ναι, ettings-> hardware -> JDM programmer και addr <COMx>
Πρέπει να δουλεύει η σειριακή (αποστολη λήψη με κάποιο τρόπο.. έστω και στον αερα) και να μετρήσεις πχ με πολύμετρο. Η τάση πρεπει να είναι κοντα στα 13v στα πινς 2 και 3.

Επειδή η σειριακές είναι πάνω στη μητρική ...δεν μπορείς  κάνεις και πολλά. Πρεπει να υπάρχει PCI κάρτα που να βγάζει σειριακή. Πρέπει να είναι PCI γιατί αν είναι πχ USB τότε δεν θα σου βγάζει 13volt και δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις HVP - High Voltage Programming.
Με LVP - Low Voltage Programming δεν έχω ασχοληθεί. Χρησιμοποιείται σε περιπτώσεις όπου δεν εχουμε 13volt. Αμα θές δοκίμασε να κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά αλλά πλέον για LVP πρεπει να γειώσεις μόνιμα τον πιν PGM μέσω 100K αντίστασης.

Ό,τι και από τα δύο να επιλέξεις, η σειριακή πρέπει να δουλεύει.

----------


## nio-4-

και χθες δοκιμασα τον P16PRO με PICALL αλλα πρεπει να εχει προβλημα το τροφοδοτικο μου και θα κανω αυριο ενα που κατεβασα απο εδω.

   σου επισυναπτω και μια φοτο για να δεις στις settings -> hardware δεν μπορω να βρω την επιλογη JDM programmer μηπως μπορεις να μου πεις που ειναι ακριβώς?

----------


## kopla

Έχεις κάποια τελευταία έκδοση του προγράμματος ?
  > http://www.winpic800.com/index.php?lang=en     ( http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/WinPic800.zip )

----------


## nio-4-

> Παίζει? πως το τσέκαρες? σε άλλο pc?
> 
>  Ναι, ettings-> hardware -> JDM programmer και addr <COMx>
> Πρέπει να δουλεύει η σειριακή (αποστολη λήψη με κάποιο τρόπο.. έστω και στον αερα) και να μετρήσεις πχ με πολύμετρο. Η τάση πρεπει να είναι κοντα στα 13v στα πινς 2 και 3.
> 
> Επειδή η σειριακές είναι πάνω στη μητρική ...δεν μπορείς  κάνεις και πολλά. Πρεπει να υπάρχει PCI κάρτα που να βγάζει σειριακή. Πρέπει να είναι PCI γιατί αν είναι πχ USB τότε δεν θα σου βγάζει 13volt και δεν θα μπορείς να κάνεις HVP - High Voltage Programming.
> Με LVP - Low Voltage Programming δεν έχω ασχοληθεί. Χρησιμοποιείται σε περιπτώσεις όπου δεν εχουμε 13volt. Αμα θές δοκίμασε να κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά αλλά πλέον για LVP πρεπει να γειώσεις μόνιμα τον πιν PGM μέσω 100K αντίστασης.
> 
> Ό,τι και από τα δύο να επιλέξεις, η σειριακή πρέπει να δουλεύει.




  συγγνώμη φιλε ! το "παιζει" ειναι εκφραση δικια μου   :Embarassed:   δεν κυριολεκτουσα , απλα ελεγα οτι επιτελους ενας programmer και ενα software eεμφανισαν κατι 

   εχω αλλο ενα PC επιτραπεζιο- σταθερο , να τον δοκιμασω εκεί μηπως βρεί τον programmer το WINPIC800 ?

*απ' οσο ξερω με τις θυρες των PCs μπορουν να φαινονται κατειλλημενες ενω είναι ελευθερες, δημιουργούν συνδεσεις που φαινονται σε λειτουργία  ενω δεν ειναι συνδεμενες σε σειριακη θυρα π.χ το μπλουτουθ , τα σειριακο gps που εχω και κ.α. συσκευες και μαλλον φαινονται στο συστημα οτι ειναι κατειλλημενες οι 2 σειριακες πορτες που εχω στο PC μου*

  αν θέλεις θυμησε μου τι ειναι το PCI γιατι δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τι κανει , αν βαριεσαι παλι δεν πειραζει ουτος η αλλος μαλλον δεν εχει πολυ συμασια αυτο.

                                                                                                                             ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον παντος

----------


## nio-4-

> Έχεις κάποια τελευταία έκδοση του προγράμματος ?
>   > http://www.winpic800.com/index.php?lang=en     ( http://www.winpic800.com//descargas/WinPic800.zip )




 εγω εχω την εκδοση WINPIC800 3.55 b

       στην εικονα που ανεβασες εγω δεν μπορω να επιλεξω δεν εχει επιλογες μονο αυτο γραφει:   GTP-USB-lite

   δυστυχως δεν μπορω να στειλω το .zip αρχειο. θα παω στην διευθυνση που μου εδωσες να κατεβασω αλλο....

----------


## kopla

Παίζει   :Wink:  

Αν δεν βαριέσαι δοκίμασε και σε άλλο pc ή στην com1 που δουλεύει.
PCI είναι "expansion" θύρες στη μητρικη ( άσπρες συνήθως ). Εκεί βάζεις κάρτες ήχου, κάρτες δικτύου κτλ.

Να μια κάρτα που σου ελεγα http://www.bb-elec.com/press_release...ort_rgb300.jpg

( http://www.ni.com/images/support/us/98pcihw.gif )

----------


## nio-4-

εκανα setup το WINPIC800 κορυφαιο software !!!   :Very Happy:  εχω βαλει τον JDM στην θυρα αν τον βρει να τον προγραμματισω ? μηπως θελει πρωτα να μην ειναι ο PIC επάνω στον JDM?

----------


## nio-4-

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   τον βρήκε στον com 3  \ :Very Happy: /

----------


## kopla

Έκανε detect και βρήκε τον PIC σου ?

----------


## nio-4-

:Head:   :Head:   :Head:  

    τελικα δεν τον βρήκε απλα ειχα δει κατω σε ποια θυρα ειναι....  μολις του εκανα τεστ δεν το εβρισκε και παντος ακουγεται ενας ηχος σαν να ενεργοποιει την θυρα το PC 
     και
          1)οταν κανω αναζητηση συσκευής  *detect device*
    και  
          2) οταν κανω  *Hardware test*          μου λεει δεν αναφερεται - δεν δινει σημα η συσκευή και διχνει πανω δεχια στο μικρο παραθυρακι το Vdd χωρις χρώμα πρασινο σαν να μην εχει ταση η Vdd . 

   ειμαι πολυ γκαντέμης   :Crying or Very sad:  

    μηπως εχεις καμια ιδεα???

----------


## kopla

έχω usb<->serial καλώδιο, μιας και δεν εχω σειριακές. Μου κάνει αυτό που κάνει και σε εσένα τωρα.
Στον παλιό ΗΥ έπαιζε  :Confused:

----------


## nio-4-

> έχω usb<->serial καλώδιο, μιας και δεν εχω σειριακές. Μου κάνει αυτό που κάνει και σε εσένα τωρα.
> Στον παλιό ΗΥ έπαιζε



    οχι τα ιδια ακριβως και στα 2 PC το γκαντεμια σα και το δικο σου    :Wink:  

   μηπως δεν εχει ταση ο programmer???

----------


## nio-4-

πανε στο help του WINPIC800 και επελεξε *non detectable devices*

  εγω βαζω εχω τον 16F873 , εσυ ποιον εχεις? μηπως δεν τον αναγνωριζει...

----------


## kopla

Εμένα δεν έχει αυθεντική σειριακή, αλλά απο USB με εξομοίωση.
ΈΧω τον 18F4550 και το αναγνώριζε

Έχω κάνει το πιο πλήρες στην πλακέτα μου (η οποία έχει και πολλά άλλα όπως USB, icsp, ενισχυτές, τελεστικούς και πολλά άλλα).

Επισυνάπτω:: ΕΚτός απο προγραμματιστής κανει και σειριακή επικοινωνία.

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστω  kopla , θα το κανω και θα επανερθω αυριο.... καλο βραδυ

----------


## kopla

cu man   :Cool:

----------


## nio-4-

που πρέπει να ειναι ο διακοπτης για να δουλευει εκει που θελω  για προγραμματισμο δηλαδη? και δινω ξεχωριστη ταση εξωτερικη  ε ? και ενα τελευταιο , το TXD και RXD σε ποια pin  αντιστοιχουν του PIC?

----------


## nio-4-

παλι εγω , επανερχομαι .   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

 kopla , επιτελους αναγνωρισε τον JDM   :Smile:   αλλα..
επισυναπτω μια φωτο για να δειτε το μηνυμα που μου βγαζει στο winPIC800  με τον jdm που ειχατε ανεβασει ποιο πανω

  και λεω μηπως ειναι θέμε μικροελεγκτή ??? . εχω βαλει 2 PIC 16F873 και λεω μηπως ηταν καμμενοι γιατι τους ειχα χρησημοποιησει με τον P16PRO , θα ανεβασω και εκεινο το μηνυμα  σε φωτο .  Τρέχω το PICall αλλα με αυτο το προγραμματακι δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε Hardware test 

  Εχω κάνει και 1 τροφοδοτικο σημερα  και δεν παιζει να ειναι θέμα τροφοδοσίας

----------


## nio-4-

και για τον PICall το μηνυμα που μου βγαζει στην εικονα

----------


## kopla

Για προγραμματισμό πρέπει ο διακόπτης να ενώνει το πιν3 της σειριακής με τον μικροελεγκτή

----------


## nio-4-

το ενωνει , δηλ. το πιν 3 παει αναμεσα στην αντισταση και στην διοδο και η αντισταση συνδεεται στο πιν 1 του PIC. Μηπως να ελενξω την ταση εκει?

  α! μηπως πρεπει να βαλω διακοπτη???

----------


## kopla

Διακόπτη βάλε αν θες να τρέξεις το πρόγραμμα. Όσο το mclr έχει 13volt τότε είναι σε κατάσταση προγραμματισμού (εκτός και αν έχεις δηλώσει ότι θα κάνεις low voltage programming στο __config LVP_ON).
Αν το κύκλωμά σου είναι μόνο προγραμματιστής, τότε δεν χρειάζεσαι διακόπτη ούτε και max232

----------


## nio-4-

παιδια το WinPIC800 βρήκε τον JDM και τον PIC ολα καλα μεχρι εδω αλλα οταν βαζω το προγραμμα *.hex και το προγραμματίζω δεν μπορει να τελειώσει τον προγραμματισμό , μου βγάζει ενα μηνημα  " ERROR writing --> 0x0000"
 και απο κατω καποια αλλη διευθυνση 

Μηπως να αγορασω εναν καινουριο PIC??? Μήπως το προγραμμα μου εχει προβλημα???

  δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω την φωτο γιατι στην ζωγραφικη που κανω επικολληση την φωτο τησ επιφανιας εργασίας σε οποια μορφη και αν την αποθηκευσω μου είναι μεγαλυτερη απο 100KB τι να κάνω? ειναι απαιτητηκο το site e?   :Smile:

----------


## kopla

Δοκίμασε και με άλλο PIC αν έχεις. Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το μήνυμα αυτό (δεν είχα γενικά προβλήματα με τον προραμματισμό καθώς έχω τον PICSTART PLUS που παίζει από το MPLAB). Πάντως η 0x0h διεύθυνση είναι κρίσιμη γιατί εκεί είναι το reset vector.

____________
_Στο προηγούμενο μνμ μου είπα "εκτός και αν έχεις δηλώσει ότι θα κάνεις low voltage programming στο __config LVP_ON". Είναι λάθος διατυπωμένο γιατί πάντα μπορείς να κάνεις HVP. Εννοούσα ότι για να βάλεις _LVP_ON σημαίνει -λογικά πάντα- ότι θα κάνεις LV προγραμματισμό (αλλιώς έτσι τσάμπα χάνεις το PGM)._

----------


## nio-4-

μήπως μπορεις να μου πεις τι ειναι το reset vector ?

----------


## Lykos1986

Είναι η πρώτη διεύθυνση του μικροελεγκτή μετά το reset. Με λίγα λόγια με το που τον αφήσεις από το reset η πρώτη διεύθυνση μνήμης που θα τρέξει είναι αυτήν. 

Υπάρχει επίσης και interrupt vector... κτλ

----------


## nio-4-

ok, ευχαριστώ καταλαβα ειναι διευθυνσεις μνήμης που χρησιμοποιούνται απο τον pic.

----------


## Lykos1986

> ...είναι διευθύνσεις μνήμης που χρησιμοποιούνται από τον pic.



Ναι, αλλά βασικά χρησιμοποιούνται και από άλλους μC αλλά και γενικότερα από ψηφιακές διατάξεις. Για παράδειγμα πάντα ορίζεις reset vector όταν σχεδιάζεις FSM μηχανές. To αναφέρω απλά και μόνο για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους...

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας παιδια, επανερχομαι παλι !!! .... να σας πω τον πονο μου !!! :o 
   υπαρχει προβλημα με τους PIC αυτοι που έχω είναι ακριβώς οι ακολουθοι: *1) PIC 16F873-04/sp 
2) PIC 16F873-20/sp και PIC 16F84Α-04/p* . 

   Ας μου πει καποιος αν μπορω να προγραμματισω καποιον απο αυτους PIC  με τον JDM που υπαρχει ποιο πανω και τον Winpic version (DL4YHF's PIC Programmer for Windows Jun 3 2007)

----------


## nio-4-

Στα data sheet του PIC 16F87x και συγκεκριμένα στα electrical characteristics βρήκα κατι που αναφέρει  ειδικούς PIC και αυτούς τους τύπους που προανέφερα αν μπορει κανεις ας κανει τον κόπο να δει και να μου πει γιατι ειναι περιεργη φαση.....

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστώ kopla, 

1)είναι οι τελευταίες εκδόσεις 
2) δοκιμαζω  μετραω την τάση μεταξύ των pin 1-MCLR και του Vss-GND-pin 19 εχει [b]10volt υπάρχει προβλημά????? [b]
3) με τις θυρες conx δεν παιζει προβλημα ολα οκ

  και μου βγάζει ενα μήνυμα σφάλμα προγραμματισμού θα ποσταρω τις εικονες δεν βρήσκει τισ διευθύνσεις μνήμεις

----------


## Nemmesis

δεν κανει λαθος μονο στην address που δειχνει αλλα δεν προγραμματισε καθολου... οταν κανει verify για να δει τι εγραψε βλεπει οτι στην πρωτη address (0χ000000) οτι δεν εγραψε τπτ οποτε πεταει και το μνμ...
το κυκλωματακι που δειχνεις ειναι ο προγραμμερ σου? αν ειναι μην περιμενεις να δουλεψει ποτε...
επισης το winpic σου λεει οτι εντοπισω αγνωστο προγραμμερ... οποτε παιζει να ειναι και εκει το προβλημα..

----------


## nio-4-

Ναι αυτό το κυκλωματακι ειναι ο programmer μου , θα του δωσω εξωτερική τροφοδοσία ...πιστευω να δουλεψει.
 Ο P16pro δε δουλευει τι να κάνω? να ξεκινησω να ψαχνω αυτον?

----------


## kopla

Ο προγραμματιστής αυτός παίζει. Έχω δοκιμάσει την πιο πλήρη version.. που περιέχει και το μαχ232. Και οι 2 προγραμματιστες υπάρχουν στον internet και δεν τους εβγαλα από το κεφάλι μου! ( αν και θα μπορούσα γιατι δεν είναι δύσκολο, ή καμιά ανακάλυψη ). Δοκίμασε να συνδέσεις τον πυκνωτη των 2,2uF στο pin 3 του 7805 ( έξοδος ). Επίσης αλλαξε την τιμη του σε 100uF. Δεν υπάρχει καμια αλλη αλλαγή να δοκιμάσεις.

* Ο 16F84(a) θέλει απο 12 εως 14 volt*
 Οι αλλοι, απο 8,5 εως 13,5 volt.

----------


## nio-4-

ok kopla  τωρα θα το κάνω....

----------


## nio-4-

δεν μου είπες , εμένα μου βγάζει 10v η σειριακή παιζει προβλημα?

----------


## kopla

Δεν εχω συναντησει σειριακη με 10 volt. Αλλα δεν είναι προβλημα καθώς είναι τιμή μέσα στο specification
http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/info/RS-232_specs.html  >> Εχει πινακα "RS232 voltage values" περίπου στη μέση της σελίδας.

----------


## nio-4-

φιλε kopla κερναω οπου θέλεις οτι θελεις   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

  οπως πιθανον να εχεις καταλαβει ..... ναι ναι ναι μαλλον εχω προγραμματίσει τον 1ο μου PIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  τον διαβασα ξανα μόνο ο winpic800 επισυναπτω την φωτο.

  δεν μπορώ να το πιστεψω ακομη ...... με την αλλαγη που είπες (100μF  στην εξοδο του voltage regulator)

  τι να πω δεν εχω λογια... ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε kopla

----------


## kopla

Ωραίος   :Cool:  
Καλή συνέχεια !!

___
Ξέχασες την επισύναψη  :Laughing:

----------


## nio-4-

αργησα να επισυναψω .. ειχα προβλημα με την χωρητηκοτητα , το όριο εδω είναι 100KB....

και εδω kopla θα δεις τον jdm μου... θελω σχόλια  αν δε βαριεσαι ! προγραμματίζει 28 Pina και 18 Pina

----------


## kopla

Κάτι λείπει ε? 
Ήρθε  :Wink:

----------


## nio-4-

:Very Happy:  .... δεν εβρησκα την καταλληλη θέση !  απλα αφεισα επανω στην πλακετα τον 2,2 μF γιατι βιαζομουν

----------


## kopla

Εδώ είναι ένας jdm που έχει zif socket και βάζεις κατάλληλα τον pic σου ( πάνω από το zif φαίνεται που σου λεει πως να τοποθετήσεις το ολοκληρωμένο ) και στον προγραμματίζει. Αυτό θέλει λίγη σκέψη για να φτιαχτεί καθώς προγραμματίζει από 8 εως 40 πιν μΕ.
Για απλότητα και για λιγότερη ταλαιπωρία, καλά έκανες και εβαλες 2 βάσεις.

Το σταθεροποιητή δεν βλέπω, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι είναι κάπου εκεί.

----------


## nio-4-

ναι υπαρχει και είναι αναμεσα στους πυκνωτες. 

 μπήκα στην σελιδα καλη φαση αξιζει... 

και πρεπει να διαβαζω  πως γίνεται η πλακετα μεσω ενος τροπου που εχει αναφερθει στις κατασκευες σαν αποχαλκωση και κανοντας εκτύπωση το σχεδια απο το PC είνια ευκολη και καλή φαση φανταζομαι

----------


## nio-4-

αυτη είναι η ολοκληρωμενη εκδοση του Jdm που εκανα ε?
θα την κανω, λογικα δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα αφου εχει την max ε? 
το Vcc γιατι υπαρχει?

----------


## kopla

Κυκλώματα jdm υπάρχουν αρκετα και για σειριακη και για παραλληλη θύρα. Σίγουρα θα έχεις κάποιο που εχει διόδους.
Απλά αυτό με μία 40αρα βάση ZIF προγραμματίζει αρκετούς PIC ( σίγουρα εκτός από τους 18F ).

Το max232 δεν το έχει επειδή δεν χρειάζεται !

Καπου λογικά θα υπάρχει jumper. Με αυτο επιλέγεις τι 5volt θα έχει το Vcc:
- Από τη σειριακή του pc, ή
- Από δική σου εξωτερική τροφοδοσία.

Η σειρά ( 6pin ) που έχει κατω αριστερά είναι το ICSP ( όπου είναι και το Vcc για να τροφοδοτήσει pic που δεν είναι πανω στο ZIF, αλλα 'κολλημένος' σε κάποια πλακέτα ).
[ In Circuit Serial Programming ]

----------


## nio-4-

το κυκλωμα ειναι αυτο... που επισυναπτω

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας παιδια, μετα απο πολυ καιρο έκανα τον ICD2 του gsmaster αλλα υπαρχει προβλημα με τον PIC χρησιμοποιώ τον PIC16F876 αλλα και με τον PIC16F876A που ειχα βάλει , ενω τους προγραμματίζω καλα με τον jdm του προηγούμενο μηνυματος δεν μπορει το MPLAB να βρει τους operators για να τους φωρτώσει και αυτος. Διαβάζω τον PIC και δειχνει οτι εχει ταλαντωτή HS - (φιλτρο?) και προσπα8ω να το αλλακσω και να τον κσαναπρογραμματισω αλλα στη δευτερη φορά στο read που κανω στον PIC μου λεει ο winPIC800 οτι είναι protected bgazei 0000 0000....

ti paizei??????????????????????  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## nio-4-

αυτο ειναι το ......κυκλωμα που έκανα

----------


## nio-4-

και τα μηνυματα που μου βγάζει τα επισυνάπτω σε αυτη την φωτο...

μου ειχαν καει - χαλασει οι PIC με το MPLAB 8.10

----------


## kopla

nio,

Οι πραγματικοί ICD (+debugger, όχι μόνο programmers δλδ) έχουν πολύ "πράμα" πάνω τους. Δεν ξέρω αν ο δικός σου ICD είναι 100% compatible και αναγνωρίσιμος απο το MPLAB. Μπορεί γι αυτό να παίρνεις λάθη. Άσχετα από αυτό:
- HS = High Speed (crystal-resonator). Δλδ περιμένει ότι στα pins OSC1 και OSC2 θα βρει κρύσταλλο (θελει και 2 πυκνωτες) ή resonator (χωρίς πυκνωτές, έχει 3 πιν και το μεσσαίο πάει στο ground). Η τιμες είναι απο 4 MHz και ανω. Το 99% των 14bitCore MCUs έχει maximum 20 MHz συχνότητα.
- Protected: Υπάρχουν στο Config word καποιες ασφάλειες (fuses αλλιώς). Υπάρχει δυνατοτητα να κλειδώσεις τον PIC ωστε να μην είναι αναγνώσιμος.  Μπορείς μονο να κανεις erase και εγγραφή νέου προγραμματος. Όχι όμως να διαβάσεις το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστω kopla , αυτα που μου λες τα ξερω

   1ον
     το read που κανεις στον PIC μεσω ενος jdm programer και του software π.χ winPIC800 τι είναι ??? δια βαζει νομιζω, τον κωδικα του PIC και τον εμφανιζει σε 16αδικη μορφη 
   2ον
   μπορουν να αλλαξουν οι ασφαλειες οταν περνας ena *.hex αρχειο (bootloader) στο winPIC800?
   30ν 
Στο read που κανω του προγραμματισμένου PIC μεσω του WINPIC800 και μου βγαζει ολες οι διευθυνσεις 0 000 0000 0000 .... τι σημαινει????
απο οτι διαβασα σημαινει οτι εχει ενεργοποιη8ει ασφαλεια - προγραμματιστικε ο PIC να ειναι κλειδωμένος
   40ν 
μηπως εχεις κανει τον ICD2 clone ? αν το εχεισ κανει μπορεις να ανεβασεισ κυκλωμα κ bootloader?  μπορεις να μου πεις τι μπορω να κανω σε αυτο το κυκλωμα?

    8έλω να διαβαζει τον PIC εν ώρα λειτουργίας του το οποιο και κανει ενας απλος ICD2 και αυτο το κυκλωμα που εχω ανεβασει το εχει κανει ο 
ο gsmaster

----------


## kopla

1. Ναι αυτο ειναι το read. Τα νουμερα είναι τα δεδομένα δύο-δυο bytes ενωμενα.

2. Όταν περνάς στον PIC καποιον bootloader ή όταν περνας καποιο hex με τον bootloader?

3. Τα μηδενικά που βγαζει μετα την αναγνωση, αν θυμαμαι καλά σημαίνει πως δεν μπορεσε να διαβασει. (proected ή ξεχασες κανενα jumper στην πλακετα σου?)

4.ICD δεν εχω ούτε εχω φτιαξει. Θα αγορασω σύντομα ομως της microchip. Για bootloader δες εδω http://www.etc.ugal.ro/cchiculita/so...lddownload.htm
Ο ICD δεν προϋποθέτει την υπαρξη καποιου bootloader, και αντίστροφα. Άλλο κανεις με τον ICD και αλλο με τον bootloader

----------


## nio-4-

2.Γενικα αρχειο *.hex

4. ναι απλα το ανεφερα γτ με το κυλωμα του κα8ε ICD2 δίνουν συνηθως κ bootloader που ειναι απαραιτιτος για να λειτουργησει κ λεω μηπως φταιει αυτος

δες και εδω εχει σε πολυ καλη τιμη ICD2 
http://global.ebay.com/gbh/search?br...CD2+programmer
 ειναι δελεαρ μεγαλο !!!!

δηλαδη παιζει να μην ειναι κλειδωμένος ε? μακαρι γιατι ειναι για "φουντο" 2 PIC. Για τον προγραμματισμο εχω ενα JDM φαινεται σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα και κανει καλα την δουλεια του.

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας παιδια,

   Την πλακέτα που εκανα (εχω ανεβασει το κύκλωμα σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα)  την εχω συνδεση στο PC και το προβλημα πιστευω ειναι στα τρανζιστορς δηλαδη ενω τροφοδοτούνται κανονικα τον συλεκτη εχει την αναλογη ταση η βαση και αυτην την ιδια ταση ο εκπομπος και των 3ων τρανζιστορς δεν εχει ταση ειναι περιπου 0.06 ν  :Cursing: . Αρα δεν πολώνονται τα τρανζιστορς αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι δεν εχουν προβλημα  αυτα ειναι καινουρια οποιος μπορει ας βοη8ησει,  αν εχει καποια λυση , τι μπορω να κανω?????????????  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## nio-4-

κατι ακομη ...

μετράω την ταση στο pin 1 του PIC και εχ MCLR = -0.07v δηλαδη περιπου μηδεν αυτο λογικα πρεπει να ειναι γιατι η ταση στο pin 4 της σειριακής 8ύρας DB9 ( DTE Ready ) πανω απο 5 volts αρα η ταση περναει απο την zener diode και γειώνεται αλλα ειναι σωστο αυτο????? :Cursing: 
 MCLR = -0.07v 
 RC7 = 5v
 RC6 = 3v
 RB5 = 3v
 RB4 = 5v

   To προγραμμα-αρχείο.hex απο το MPLAB  απο το Pin 9 της max στο pin RC7-Rx  του PIC του ICD 2  και μετα στο pin 4 TARGET PGD στον προς προγραμματιση PIC  ????
τι τάση πρεπει να εχει το MCLR ???????  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## gsmaster

Καλησπερα σας....

Ας τα πάρουμε απο την αρχή τα βήματα.....

- Προγραμματίζεις με έναν απλό προγραμματιστή έναν 16F876 με τον σχετικό Bootloader, ή έναν 16F876A με τον bootloader που αν θυμάμαι καλά κάπου τον έχω ανεβάσει σε αυτό το θέμα στις πρώτες σελίδες.

- Βάζεις τον προγραμματισμένο με τον Bootloader pic πάνω στην πλακέτα του ICD2 την συνδέεις με την σειριακή και δίνεις τάση για να τροφοδοτηθεί το MAX232 και ο PIC κανονικά.

- Απενεργοποιείς απο την διαχείρηση συσκευών το FIFO της σειριακής που θα χρησιμοποιήσεις. Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και USB to serial adaptor. Επανεκκίνηση.

- Ανοιξε το MPLAB πατα select/programmer/ICD2 κάνε τις ρυθμίσεις της θύρας, πάτα connect to icd2 και πατα download operating system. κάπως έτσι είναι η σειρά πρέπει οποωσδήποτε να πατήσεις download operating system πάντως. Δεν έχει σημασία αν τα τρανζίστορ είναι στα καλά τους σε αυτό το στάδιο. Τα τρανζίστορ είναι για την επικοινωνία με την πλακέτα της κατασκευής. Αν δεν επικοινωνεί, δες το MAX232 και τη σύνδεση με το pc. πχ πρέπει να συνδέσεις καλώδιο σειριακό 1:1 και όχι οτιδήποτε άλλο.


ΥΓ. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι τα ίδια ακριβώς τα έχω ξαναγράψει αλλά επειδή δεν εχω και τι να κάνω τα ξαναγραψα :P Ψάξε σε αυτό αλλά και σε άλλα θέματα που υπάρχουν. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι οι απορίες σου θα σου λυθούν.

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον και αν θελετε μηλατε μου στον ενικό...

- προγραμμάτισα με τον JDM που εχει ανεβασει ο kopla υπαρχει σε προηγουμενα μηνυματα εδω (1 σελιδα πριν) 2 PIC και τον PIC16F876 και τον PIC16F876Α. οι bootloader που χρησιμοποιησα ηταν φυσικα διαφορετικοι αν μπορεσω θα τους ανεβάσω παντος ο δικος σας δεν μπορει να ανοιξει εχει προβλημα μαλλον γιατι εγινε ανανεωση στο site... 
επίσης εχω προγραμματίσει και τον PIC16F873 με το "tiny bootloader" (αυτο 8α το ανεβασω είναι ενδιαφέρον, λεει πως μπορουμε με διφορετικους PIC εκτος τους 2 , 16F876 και 16F877 να εχουμε PIC bootloader στον ICD2 . ειχε λαθη τα οποια διορθωσα αλλα δεν ειχα κρυσταλλο ,ειχα φιλτρο και στα 4MHz και 20 MHz αλλα να μην σας μπερδευω με αυτατα πειραμματα μου...

- Εχω βάλει και τους τρεις προγραμματισμενους με τους αντιστοιχους bootloaders PICs, τροφοδοτο τον ICD2 και τον βαζω στην σειριακη 8υρα και στις 2 που εχει το PC μου αναψαν ολα τα leds που ειχα στην αρχη .τωρα ομως μονο το led της λειτουργίας

 - κανω τις ρυθμισεις κανονικα αλλα * για την συνδεση της πλακετας  με το PC δεν εχω βαλει αυτο το ειδικο καλωδιο 1:1 εχω βαλει καλωδιακια !!!!*
  θα βρω καλωδιο και 8α το συνδεσω στην πλακετα 1:1 

  -   αν δεν κανω λαθος εδω δεν τα εχετε γραψει το ειδα ολο απο την αρχη και τις εχω αποθηκευσει ολες τις σελιδες

*ευχαριστω και παλι ...*

----------


## nio-4-

1. στον φακελο bl_16F873 υπάρχει το αρχειο .hex με το οποίο προγραμματισα τον PIC16F873 για να γίνει bootloader επίσης  και το αρχειο .asm για να δειτε το προγραμμα .

   2. στους αλλους 2 φακελους υπαρχουν αρχεία .asm για μικροελεγκτες σειρας PIC 16XXX στον 1 φακελο και στον αλλον PIC 18XXX για να χρησιμοποιηθουν σαν Bootloaders.

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας παιδια, υστερα απο πολυ καιρο δοκιμασα να συνδεσω την κατασκευη μου (ICD 2 clone) με το σειριακο καλωδιο οπως μου ειπε ο gsmaster. φυσικα δεν εγινε τιποτε!!!!   :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing: 
   ανεβαζω εικονες με την κατασκευη και το καλωδιο και με τα μηνυματα λα8ους που μου βγαζει.Το προβλημα πιστευω οτι  ειναι στο παρακατω μηνυμα.

*  ICD0152: Failed to read all of requested bytes (0x0 of 0x2)
*
*Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα στο bootloader-pic που εχω προγραμματισει και εχω επανω στην πλακετα...* μαλλον δεν μπορει το MPLAB να τον βρει και να επικοινωνησει , οποιος μπορει ας πει καμια ιδεα.

----------


## terys2

Τα ίδια παθαίνω και εγώ  :Confused1:  Τα ίδια μυνήματα βγάζει  :Cursing:

----------


## terys2

Έχω φτιάξει τον κλώνο με το pic16f876a αλλά δεν έχω επικοινωνία δοκίμασα όλα τα bootloader.Καμία λυση  :Sad:

----------


## nio-4-

μπορεις να τον προγραμματίζεις πολλες φορρες τον PIC σου;
γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να τους προγραμματισω ξανα κατι παθαινουν και ενεργοποιείται η προστασία κωδικα. 
 μια λύση ειναι να το ξανακανουμε απο την αρχη με το pcb....

gsmaster αν μπορεις ανεβασε το αρχειο bootloader σου για τον PIC16F876 και PIC16F876A. Πιστευω είναι θέμα bootloader (μικροελεγτη - αρχειου) αφου καποια σηματα (ταση τουλαχιστον) υπαρχει στις πορτες με τις οποιες επικοινωνει οPIC με την  ΜΑΧ.  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------


## terys2

Το έχω σε πλακέτα έτοιμο και προγραμματίζω όσες φορές θέλω τον pic16f876a αλλά δεν επικοινωνεί  :Cursing:

----------


## nio-4-

εχεις εναν αλλων programmer (jdm?) και εκει  προγραμματίζεις τον PIC και τον βαζεις μετα στην πλακετα του ICD2 clone ε?

   Αυτος ειναι ένας ICD2 clone? με μια πρωτη ματια στην πλακετα σου ειδα βασικα λιγα υλικα! μπορεις να ανεβασεις το σχεδιο? αυτου του ICD2 clone που εκανες σε αυτην την πλακέτα? 

κοιτα και εγω χρησιμοποιώ το software winPIC800 αλλα φωρτωνω το δεκαεξαδικο αρχειο bootloader κατι γινεται με τις ασφαλειες, 8α το προσεξω δες και εσυ αν μπαινουν ασφαλεις προστασια κωδικα δεν εξηγειται αλλιως αφου το μηνυμα λεει οτι δεν μπορει να διαβασει τις διευθυνσεις.

----------


## nio-4-

gsmaster οταν μπορεσεις ανεβασε τον bootloader για PIC 16F876 που ειχες φορτωσει στον δικο σου PIC του ICD2 clone.Μηπως φταιει αυτο...

----------


## nio-4-

ελεγξε την σειριακη θύρα του PC σου. Εμενα η com 2 ειναι προβληματικη (μικρη ταση...???) αλλα η com1 ειναι καλη. Ετσι γλυτωσα ενα PIC που 8α πετουσα νομιζοντας οτι ειχε κληδωθει (προστασια κωδικα). 
    Επισης, προσπα8ησε να λειτουργησεις τον ICD2 clone σου και με αλλη εκδοση MPLAB.
   Εγω 8α αλλαξω και το καλωδιο το λεπτο που συνδεει τον DB9 conector με το 1:1  σειριακο καλωδιο και θα συνδεσω τον conector απευθίας στην πλακετα.

----------


## nio-4-

μπορει κανεις να δει τις τασεις που εχει ο δικος του ICD2 clone στον conector DB9 στην πλακετα οταν επικοινωνει με το PC?

  Με ανοιχτω το software MPLAB v8.10 εχω τις κατωθι τιμες:

   pin2 = -1.74 v
   pin3 = -9.27 v
   pin4 = -9.23 v
   pin7 = 1.3 v
   pin8 = 9.8 v

   ως προς pin 5 φυσικα!

----------


## nio-4-

αν ειναι δυνατον ρε παιδια ,  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  παρεμβάλεται 1 ολοκληρωμενο, μονο η γεννητρια- οδηγός-μετατροπεας σημτατων ΜΑΧ ,ενα ολοκληρωμένο για την επικοινωνία του PC με τον PIC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! και δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε τι φταιει  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  μετρησα και τις τασεις στην ΜΑΧ με ανοιχτο το MPLAB 7.20 και εχω:

pin 7 = -2,77 v
pin 8 = -9,70 v
pin 9 = 4,91 v
pin 10 = 4,89 v
pin 11 = 2,17 v
pin 12 = 0 v
pin 13 = 8,47 v
pin 14 = 0,49 v

----------


## nio-4-

ειναι κανεις εδω???

----------


## Radiometer

> gsmaster οταν μπορεσεις ανεβασε τον bootloader για PIC 16F876 που ειχες φορτωσει στον δικο σου PIC του ICD2 clone.Μηπως φταιει αυτο...



nio-4  ποια έκδοση bootloader φόρτωσες στον 16F876 και από που την βρήκες ?

----------


## nio-4-

> nio-4 ποια έκδοση bootloader φόρτωσες στον 16F876 και από που την βρήκες ?



ελα Radiometer, 
- τους εβρισκα, οπως λεει και ο gsmaster, στους φακελους του MPLAB (c\program files\microchip\MPLAB IDE\ICD2\bl010101.hex) αν δεν κανω λαθος στην διαδρομη.....

----------


## nio-4-

- οι τελευταιες μου προσπαθειες ηταν με bootloader που ειχε στους φακελους του στο Pc μου η εκδοση MPLAB v 8.10 (τελευταια εκδοση) που ειχα εγκαταστησει αλλα δεν γινοταν τιποτε και τωρα εχω εγκαταστησει την εκδοση 7.50 εχω χρησιμοποιησει και αλλουςβτων αλλων εκδοσεων.

----------


## nio-4-

- κατι αλλο επισης, οταν φορτωνα τον bootloader αλλαζα τα configuration bits, ειδικα την επιλογη που ειχε απο φιλτρο σε κρυσταλλο και φυσικα αλλαζε και ο (δεκαεξαδικος) αριθμος προγραμματισμου.

----------


## Radiometer

τον bootloader που έχει μέσα στους φακέλους του MPLAB δεν δουλεύει. 
αν θυμάμαι καλά θέλει Bootloader  έκδοσης Α του 16F876

----------


## nio-4-

μα το γραφει στην αρχη αυτης της συζητησης ο gsmaster μηπως 8α πρπει να το σβησει εκεινο το μηνυμα? για να μην μπερδευονται οι νεοι? 

   εγω εχω το PIC 16F876 χωρις Α θα μπορεσει να λειτουργησει?
  μπορεις να ανεβασεις ενα bootloader για να δωκιμασω?

----------


## nio-4-

εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα δεν γινεται τιποτε!!! αν και με τον δικο σου bootloader δεν γινει τιποτε 8α κανς σε φωτοευαιστητη το κυκλωμα με usb αλλα και αυτο μαλλον εχει προβλημα στον bootloader...

----------


## nio-4-

με εναν αλλο bootloader ,που ειναι για PIC16F87x (x=3 η 6 η 7), και με το MPLAB v 6.50 μου βγαζει αυτο τα μηνυματα που επισυναπτω στην φωτο..... :Cursing:  :Cursing: 

    μια βασικη ερωτηση
*   υπαρχει περιπτωση η σειριακη θυρα να ειναι σε 8εση να λειτουργει με τον jdm programmer και να μην ειναι ικανη για να λειτουργει για τον ICD2 clone?*

*  οι απαιτησεις δηλαδη του καθε jdm ειναι περισσοτερες σε κα8ε σειριακη απ' οτι των ICD2?*

*  Ο jdm  χρειαζεται ταση ικανοποιητικη αλλα ο ICD2 χρειαζεται να λειτουργουν ολα τα pin- επαφες της σειριακης....ε?*

----------


## kopla

Συνήθως οι jdms που δουλεύουν με πραγματική σειριακή (ικανή να προσφέρει ~13βολτ) τροφοδοτούνται απο τη σειριακή. Δε χρειάζονται δλδ εξωτερική τροφοδοσία. Ο ICD2 (και ο κλώνος) κανει αρκετα παραπάνω απο τον jdm. Ο πρώτος είναι και debugger ενω ο αλλος programmer.
Αν το κύκλωμα δεν ειναι απλό (χονδροειδώς δλδ: 2 τρανζιστορ, 3-4 αντιστασεις, 3-4 δίοδοι) τότε θα χρειάζεται και τροφοδοτικό μαζί με τη σειρακή.
Με usb αλλαζει το θέμα. Τα d+ d- "κανουν τη δουλειά" ενω με τα +5.1βολτ κανουμε τα 11-13βολτ. (dc-dc convert).

- Κοίτα να δεις τι σημαίνει το ICD0082 και το ICD0024 που μιλαει για usbcom. Έχεις βαλει λογικά usb <-> serial καλώδιο. Το καλώδιο απο μόνο του (εχει και μικρη πλακετούλα στον κονεκτορα της σειριακής) ειναι usb hardware. Επομένως εβαλες drivers για να το αναγνωρίσουν τα windows. Σύνδεσε το και πήγαινε στο device manager για να δεις σε τι COM το ανέθεσε (Com3, com42  ... ? )

----------


## nio-4-

καταλαβα αυτα που λες αλλα εγω το ειπα μηπως ειναι χαλασμενη η σειριακη μου θυρα γιατι για την λειτουργια του ο ICD2 clone θελει και το DTE ready to CTS και RTS...

κοιτα πηρα ενα απλο σειριακο καλωδιο που μου ειχε πει ενα παιδι εδω για να γινει η επικοινωνια με το PC. πιθανον να μην το βρισκει στην θυρα (com 1) που εχω συνδεση το καλωδιο.
λες να ειναι αυτο το προβλημα? ειναι παντος ενα απλο καλωδιο σειριακο....

----------


## nio-4-

*πως 8α καταλαβω οτι το PC εχει αναγνωρησει στην θυρα com 1 που εχω συνδεσει το σειριακο καλωδιο την πλακετα -τον ICD2 clone μου?????*

----------


## kopla

Πρώτα απ'όλα πρέπει να "μιλας" στη σωστή COMx. 1, 2 .. όπως και να λέγεται.
Η σειρακή είναι αρκετες φορες ύποπτη (για καμμενη). Πρέπει να λειτουργούν τα πιν της αλλα και το πιν3 -αν δεν κανω λαθος- να βγαζει κοντα στα 13 βολτ. Αν βγαζει λιγότερα από οσα χρειάζονται (η τιμη αλλαζει απο πικ σε πικ, αλλος θελει maximum 12 αλλος εως 14βολτ ...) τότε ο πικ δεν μπαίνει σε κατασταση προγραμματισμού.

Ποιόν κλωνο (σχηματικο) κάνεις?

----------


## kopla

> *πως 8α καταλαβω οτι το PC εχει αναγνωρησει στην θυρα com 1 που εχω συνδεσει το σειριακο καλωδιο την πλακετα -τον ICD2 clone μου?????*



Βρες την πρωτα απολα:
δεξι κλικ στο my computer > manage > Ports (Com & Lpt)
Θα εχει Communication Port (COM5) για παραδειγμα. Αυτο το νούμερο (5 εδω) θα το βαλεις και στο MPLAB

----------


## nio-4-

βαζω το καλωδιο ειναι στην 8υρα αλλα δεν μου βγαζει τιποτε...εχει την 8υρα 1 και την 8υρα για εκτυπωτη

----------


## nio-4-

ειναι μια αρχη και αυτην, τουλαχιστον κσερουμε οτι το PC δεν αναγνωριζει το καλωδιο-την πλακετα παντος τον jdm μου τον βρισκει κατευθειαν....

----------


## kopla

Αν με το ίδιο σειριακό καλώδιο (το 9πινο δλδ) δουλεύει ο jdm, τότε κατι τρεχει με τον κλώνο. (κρυα κολληση, ξεκολλησε τπτ, καηκε τπτ)

----------


## nio-4-

επισυναπτω φωτο, το καλωδιο το βαζω μονο για τον ICD2

----------


## kopla

Είναι το καλώδιό σου cross? Δλδ το πιν2 της μιας ακρης να συνδεεται στο πιν3 της αλλης. (και το πιν3 στο πιν2)
Τσεκαρε το με πολύμετρο στη μετρηση αντίστασης

----------


## nio-4-

του καλωδιου του σειριακου???  
*ο**χι δεν ειναι cross....το pin 2 απο την μια ακρη παει στο pin 2 της αλλης* 
* το pin 3 της μιας ακρης παει στο pin 3 της αλλης.*

----------


## kopla

Έχει δουλέψει καθολου ο κλώνος που εφτιαξες ??

----------


## nio-4-

*ΟΧΙ.....*

----------


## kopla

Προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι φταιει. Υποθετω πως η πλακετα ειναι σωστη απο τη μερια σου (κατασκευη) και σωστή απο τη μερια του δημιουργού του σχηματικού.
Το αν ειναι cross ή οχι το σειριακο καλώδιο, μπορεί να φταίει. Απλα πρεπει τα δεδομενα που στελνει ο ενας (transmit) να τα λαβει ο αλλος (receive). Αν δεν υπάρχει αυτό το crossing, τοτε δεν υπαρχει επικοινωνία. Ας αφήσουμε ομως το καλώδιο, να δούμε κατι αλλο.

Στη σελίδα 12 εχεις τον clone:  	ICD2 Sch.pdf
Στον μικροελεγκτη 16F876A, εγραψες το firmware του ? Εχεις επιβεβαιώσει ότι περαστηκε σωστά ?

----------


## nio-4-

εγω εκανα το σεχδιο αυτο που το ειχε ανεβασει ο gsmaster αλλα χρησιμοποιω PIC 16F876  οχι Α γτ δεν εβρισκα bootloader.....αλλα ειχε πει οτι γινεται και με αυτον τον PIC

----------


## kopla

Αφού βαλεις το *C:\Program Files\Microchip\MPLAB IDE\ICD2\BL010101.HEX* στον *16F876* με τον jdm σου, επελεξε απο το MPLAB programmer > select programmer > MPLAB ICD2 και πατα μετα "*Download ICD2 operating system*"

Φανταζομαι ότι το εχεις κανει το download ε ?

----------


## nio-4-

ναι το εχω κανει αυτο αλλα μου βγάζει μηνυματα οτι δεν μπορει να διαβασει τα bytes, εχω ανεβασει σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα τα μηνυματα του MPLAB , αν θελεις πες μου ποιο MPLAB χρησιμοποιεις να το κανω setup τωρα εγω εχω βαλει πολλα τωρα εχω το MP v 6.50

----------


## kopla

Το 8.10 χρησιμοποιω

----------


## nio-4-

αυτο δεν εχει OS γιαυτο τον λογο χρησιμοποιουσα ποιο παλια εκδοση
με αυτο πως 8α κατεβασω τους OS????

----------


## kopla

Το operating system (firmware του μικροελεγκτη, εκτος απο τον bootloader) το γραφει το MPLAB.
Εσυ περνας στον πικ τον bootloader με ενα προγραμματιστή.
Μετα το MPLAB σε συνεργασία με τον bootloader, θα γραψει το firmware ώστε να δουλέψει ο ICD2.

*** Κανονικά πρέπει:
1. Περνας το BL010101.HEX στον πικ σου με τον jdm
2. Βαζεις το πικ στη θεση του στον ICD.
3. Ενεργοποιείς τον ICD2 προγραμματιστή.
4. Σου βγαζει 'connection failed' λαθος
5. Πάτας Download ICD2 Opeating 
Μετα από εδώ, πρεπει να λειτουργήσει.

----------


## nio-4-

δεν γινεται τιποτεδεν μπορω να επιλεξω καν το ICD2 operating system.
μαλλον δεν τον βρισκει στην θυρα....υπαρχει προβλημα με το καλωδιο? η μηπως δεν λειτουργει κανενα pin απο αυτην ? η δευτερη σειριακη που εχω δεν λειτουργει παντος.

----------


## kopla

Σύνδεσε τον jdm που παίζει καλα... με το καλώδιο για να δεις.

----------


## nio-4-

σωστα ρε φιλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ...............

  τελικα δουλευει με το καλωδιο αρα το προβλημα ειναι στον bootloader να μην μπορει να επικοινωνει με το MPLAB η η ΜΑΧ εχει προβλημα...

----------


## kopla

*MPLAB 8.XX have bug and once upgraded you will not be able to use    PIC-ICD2 RS232 interface anymore as this bug affects RS232 communiaction, so    do not use MPLAB 8.XX until Microchip fix it's bug, or you will be able to use    only USB connection.
*
Οπότε: Κανε uninstall όοοολα τα MPLAB κανε ενα restart του pc σου και βαλε το 7.60. Κανε τα βήματα που αναφέρονται στο #*164*. Εαν υπάρχει πάλι πρόβλημα τότε θα φταίει η πλακέτα. Δεν θα υπαρχει κατι αλλο να τσεκαρουμε.

PS: Έχεις σκεφτει να αγοράσεις MPLAB ICD2 (ή 2.5) clone από EBAY ? Για να μην παιδεύεσαι ...

----------


## nio-4-

κατι γινεται...............................
ειναι αναμενο το led λειτουργια και δεν μπορει να φωρτωσει το operating system....
*ΑΛΛΑ* οπως φαινεται στην φωτο ποθ επισυναπτω δεξια πανω οι επιλογες του ICD2 ειναι προσβασιμες μπορω να τις επιλεξω το εκανα αλλα δεν μπορεσε να διαβασει την target....
ειμαστε κοντα kopla..............

----------


## nio-4-

επισυναπτω την φωτο....
χρειαζεται απαραιτητα και ρυθμιση του baud rate της πορτας με το baud rate που εχει στις settings\communication το MPLAB και μονο στα 19200 ενεργοποιουνται οι επιλογες του ICD2...

----------


## nio-4-

οσο για το αλλο, το κανω για την πτυχιακη μου δεν εχω χρονο πολυ,8α ηταν καλη λυση την εχω σκφτει να αγορασω....αλλα ειμαι λιγο εγωιστης ! 8ελω να τα κανω ολα εγω......
  αλλα και δεν ειναι δυσκολο αλλα εγω ειμαι γκαντεμης.........

----------


## nio-4-

παμε καλα , εβγαλε αλλα μηνυματα λαθους....επισυμαπτω την φωτο ειναι θεμα τασης μαλλον.

Δεν υπαρχει ταση ,οπως το επιβεβαιωσα μετρονρας την, στα pin 1 και 2 (ICD-Vpp και ICD-VDD) για αυτο τα μηνυματα αυτα......ειμαστε στο τελικο σταδιο........
ο εκπομπος και βαση των τρανζιστορ (των 3) εχουν ταση οπως ειναι φυσιολογικο κανονικα αλλα δεν εχουν οι συλλεκτες τους.
επισης, δεν υπαρχει ταση στο 74LS07....

----------


## nio-4-

ειχα συνδεσει λαθος το 7407...αντι για ταση 5ν στην τροφοδοσια του το ειχα γειώσει  :Hammer:  :Head: 

το operating dystem 
"*...Download Operating System Succeeded*"  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 

τωρα μενει μονο η ταση Vdd μου βγαζει Vdd = 4,90 volt ειναι καλα?
αυτο ειναι το προβλημα????

----------


## kopla

> ειχα συνδεσει λαθος το 7407...αντι για ταση 5ν στην τροφοδοσια του το ειχα γειώσει 
> 
> το operating dystem 
> "*...Download Operating System Succeeded*" 
> 
> τωρα μενει μονο η ταση Vdd μου βγαζει Vdd = 4,90 volt ειναι καλα?
> αυτο ειναι το προβλημα????



 :Tongue2: 

Λοιπόν. Καλή φαίνεται: Vdd ~ Vcc=5V

----------


## nio-4-

Επιτευχθει η επικοινωνια, ανεβαζω τις φωτο.... πιστευω υπαρχει λαθος στην μια φωτο που ειχα παρει οτι δηλαδη πρεπει και το bayd rate τις θυρας του PC να ειναι ιδιο με αυτο που βαζουμε στο MPLAB (19200).
Τελικα επρεπε να επιλεξω την επιλογη που εχει και φαινεται στην δευτερη φωτο , δηλαδη ταση VDD της πλακετας απο το MPLAB.παραπομπη (αν πετυχει!) στο μηνυμα που του θεμαος αυτου που εχει γραψει ο Lykos1986 #33 (μηνυμα 33). πως γινεται δεν μπορεσα εστι το ειχες βαλει kopla...
Αν μπορεις kopla πες μου επιγραμματικα τι παιζει τωρα με τον προγραμματισμο??? πανδα μεσω project? πρωτα ανοιγω αυτο και μετα συνδεω τον ICD2 clone?.....

----------


## kopla

χαχαχα ναι επιτέλους
Να κλείσει αυτο το θεμα... 18 σελιδες εφτασε!  :Tongue2: 

Project χρειάζεσαι αν εχεις πανω απο 1 αρχεια. Προσωπικά, κανω παντα ενα project και ας εχει ενα μονο source file (.c και .asm). Παραπανω που μπορεί να εχεις ειναι τα headers (.h), τα linker scripts (.lkr) κτλ...
Σύνδεσε τον ICD σου και καντον enable (ή connect) και αστον να περιμενει.
Όταν τελειώσεις με τον κωδικα, κανεις compile, eraze, program, verify.

PS: Ναι τα baud rates πρεπει να ειναι *ιδια*. Το b.r. του υπολογιστή το κανονίζει το MPLAB. Το b.r. της πλακετας (ICD) είναι επελεγμένο στο firmware (192k)

----------


## nio-4-

ετσι...
ασε και εγω το σκεφτομουν 18 σελιδες!!!
οκ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια copla και οποιο αλλο παιδι βοηθησε και τωρα οποιος εχει προβλημα μπορει να ρωταει οτι θελει για ον ICD2 clone και σε μενα....... :Biggrin: 
υπαρχει ενα μικροπροβληματακι....στο πως λειτουργει αυτην η εκδοση γιατι εγω δουλευα αλλη στην οποια τα project εμπαιναν στον φακελο "*HI-TECH Software "* εδω δεν υπαρχει  :Confused1:  και οτι αρχειο .asm βαζω ,με επιλογη ως που να γινει C , στο project εμφανιζονται αλλα οταν τα επιλεγω λεει δεν μπορει να βρει την διαδρομη του αρχειου! που πρεπει να τα αποθηκευσω για να τα δεχτει?

----------


## nio-4-

το βρηκα......
  στο MPLAB v 7.60 τα αρχεια.asm πρεπει να βρησκονται ...

*C:\Program Files\Microchip\MPLAB IDE\ICD2*

----------


## kopla

To mplab νομιζω πως εχει προβληματακι με τα τεραστια paths. 
Καλύτερα να τα δουλευεις στον C: δλδ "c:\projectName\..."
Επισης, πρεπει απο το μενου "project" > "select language toolsuite" (στο 8.10) ή κατι παρόμοιο (για το 7.60 αλλά παντα στο μενού project), να επιλέξεις τον compiler. Για C, μπορεις να επιλεξεις τον mcc18, την hiteck, κτλ. Για assembly επιλεγεις τον mpasm.

----------


## nio-4-

νομιζω πως πρεπει να κανουμε ενα νεο θεμα με τα προβληματα - ιδιαιτεροτητες του MPLAB......
Επισης, αν γινεται να κανουμε θεματα με γλωσσες προγραμματισμου
δηλαδη 1- assembly 2- microC 3-visual basic .... να το οργανωσουμε λιγο το site για να μην πσαχνομαστε ολοι....
εσυ μαλλον θα μπορεσεις να τα διαβιβασεις στους υπευθυνους...

θελω να πω οτι εχω δοκιμασει αυτα που λες σιγουρα πρεπει να ειναι οσο το δυνατον ποιο κοντινη στο C.
Αλλα δεν τα αναγνωρισει τα project αν βγουν εξω απο τον φακελο microchip επισης σε οσες version MPLAB εχουν τον φακελο *HI-TECH Software* μπορουνε να τον μεταφερουν στον C:\ και ολα οκ.

θελω να ρωτησω τωρα πως 8α μπορεσω να δω το αρχειο.hex του PIC μετα το reading??? οπως τα αλλα προγραμματα winPIC800.....
τι παιζει με το Debug?

----------


## kopla

*δεν τα αναγνωρισει τα project αν βγουν εξω απο τον φακελο microchip* 
Απο την εκδοση 6.40 χρησιμοποιώ το MPLAB δεν είχα τετοια προβλημα. Κανε upload εδω ενα zip (ενα παραδειγμα) αρχειο με τον φακελο+project που δεν σου αναγνωρίζει. Πολύ πιθανό να πρεπει να αλλαχτουν καποια path στο MPLAB.

*θελω να ρωτησω τωρα πως 8α μπορεσω να δω το αρχειο.hex του PIC μετα το reading???*
View > Program memory

*τι παιζει με το Debug?*
Debug για εκσφαλματωση, είτε για ΠΙΚ είτε για visual basic (JIT). To νόημα είναι το ίδιο. Ο ICD2 είναι εκτος απο programmer και (real time) debugger. Δλδ τρεχει το προγραμμα μεσα στον πικ....και βλεπεις τι τρεχει ακριβως μεσα απο το mplab. (περαιτέρω πληροφορίες όταν... παρω και εγω ICD :Lol: ).
Όταν τελειώσουμε με το debug, παμε σε τελικό προϊόν δλδ σε παραγωγή.... δλδ release (αλλαζουμε απο debug σε release και κανουμε compile)

----------


## nio-4-

1.χρησιμοποιώ την εκδοση 7.60 εκανα project και αποθηκευσα τον φακελο στον C:\ και μου βγαζει αυτο τα μηνυματα στην φωτο.....

----------


## kopla

Build succeeded. Τα messages και warnings δεν ειναι λαθη, αλλά προειδοποιήσεις. Το compile είναι ΟΚ, αλλα το πρόγραμμα μπορεί να μην παίζει.
Κανε ενα Project > Clean μήπως διορθωθεί το warning.
Το message λεει (δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος) ότι εχεις άλλον pic στο "select device", και κανεις αλλον pic κανεις "include".

----------


## nio-4-

δες λιγο το make και build All ειναι οκ τωρα?? τωρα ειναι μεσα στον φακελο microchip/....../ICD2
   με ενδιαφερει να μην υπαρχει με το τελικο αρχειο.Hex οπως και ολους.....

                                                                                         ευχαριστω....

----------


## nio-4-

*Debug για εκσφαλματωση, είτε για ΠΙΚ είτε για visual basic (JIT). To νόημα είναι το ίδιο. Ο ICD2 είναι εκτος απο programmer και (real time) debugger. Δλδ τρεχει το προγραμμα μεσα στον πικ....και βλεπεις τι τρεχει ακριβως μεσα απο το mplab. (περαιτέρω πληροφορίες όταν... παρω και εγω ICD).
Όταν τελειώσουμε με το debug, παμε σε τελικό προϊόν δλδ σε παραγωγή.... δλδ release (αλλαζουμε απο debug σε release και κανουμε compile)* 


το προγραμμα του γραφεται? στο *Debug* η στο *release?* εγω το εχω στο δευτερο και κανω τα παντα δηλαδη το *Buil All * τωρα θα δοκιμασω το *Debug* για να δω πως τρεχει το προγραμμα στον PIC σωστα*?*

----------


## kopla

Είναι ΟΚ τωρα, δεν εχεις προειδοποιήσεις.
Άστο στο debug. Όταν τελειώσεις από τα πάντα, τότε release. Στο development σταδιο -> debug.

** Για να παίξεις με τον ICD *ως debugger* (συνδεδεμενος στην πλακέτα σου) :
(_1. Programmer -> Select programmer -> None_) αν δεν το κανεις εσυ, θα τα κανει το mplab
*2*. Debugger -> Select Tool -> MPLAB ICD 2 ... Connect κτλ


** Για να παίξεις με τον ICD *ως programmer :
*(1. _Debugger -> Select Tool -> None_) αν δεν το κανεις εσυ, θα τα κανει το mplab
*2*. Programmer -> Select programmer -> MPLAB ICD 2

----------


## nio-4-

ειναι προεπιλεγμενω παντα στο release και οταν ανοιγω project εκει δημιουργω κωδικα και ολα τα αλλα το αφηνω εκει και για προγραμματισμο και για ελεγχω γενικα του PIC??

   τι κανω οταν 8ελω να δω πως λειτουργει ο PIC στην πλακετα?

----------


## kopla

...................



> ειναι προεπιλεγμενω παντα στο release και οταν ανοιγω project εκει δημιουργω κωδικα και ολα τα αλλα το αφηνω εκει και για προγραμματισμο και για ελεγχω γενικα του PIC??
> *βαλε στο debug*
> 
>    τι κανω οταν 8ελω να δω πως λειτουργει ο PIC στην πλακετα?*
> ** Για να παίξεις με τον ICD ως debugger (συνδεδεμενος στην πλακέτα σου) :
> Debugger -> Select Tool -> MPLAB ICD 2 ... Connect κτλ
> 
> *

----------


## nio-4-

στο πρωτο ερωτημα εκανα λαθος πηγαινει μονο του στο debug οταν ανοιγω project....ok

  ωραια ουσιαστικα μονο στο debug πρεπει να ειναι παντα....αφου αρχειο.hex δημιουργειται και εκει.

----------


## kopla

Για ανακεφαλαίωση:
- Χρησιμποίησες τον PIC16F876(a) με το Bl01...01.hex του MPLAB 7.60
- Το κύκλωμα το εκανες οπως ακριβώς το εχει το σχηματικό ?

Σκεφτομαι να του κανω καποιες αλλαγές ωστε να δουλεύει με USB-serial, και να του αλλαξω τα μίνι τροφοδοτικά που έχει (γιατί δεν μ'αρέσουν, οπως και δεν μ'αρεσει το πηνίο που εχει). +5 και +13 βολτ απο USB.
Για να φτιάξω το pcb (σε 1 layer... γιατι τα 2 θα είναι ζόρικα.)

----------


## nio-4-

> Για ανακεφαλαίωση:
> - Χρησιμποίησες τον PIC16F876(a) με το Bl01...01.hex του MPLAB 7.60
> - Το κύκλωμα το εκανες οπως ακριβώς το εχει το σχηματικό ?
> 
> Σκεφτομαι να του κανω καποιες αλλαγές ωστε να δουλεύει με USB-serial, και να του αλλαξω τα μίνι τροφοδοτικά που έχει (γιατί δεν μ'αρέσουν, οπως και δεν μ'αρεσει το πηνίο που εχει). +5 και +13 βολτ απο USB.
> Για να φτιάξω το pcb (σε 1 layer... γιατι τα 2 θα είναι ζόρικα.)



  οχι χρησιμοποιησα τον PIC16F876 *χωρις Α* τον bootloader τον βρηκα στον φακελο που που την διαδρομη εχω γραψει αλλα αν θελετε να τον ανεβασω ...... το πηνιο δεν το βαζουμε κανουμε γεφυρα βασικα χρησιμοποιουμε ενα απλο voltage regulator καταλληλης τασης
τις αλλαγες τις ανεφερα οτι αλλο χρηαστεις πες μου
με usb προσθηκη 8α ειναι πολυ καλο κανε μια προσπαθεια .

----------


## kopla

Ωραία.
- Αν μπορείς ανεβασε το hex ώστε να το συγκρίνω με αυτό του MPLAB 8.10 Λογικά θα εχουν διαφορές.

- Για αλλαγές βασικά εννοώ συγκλονιστηκες αλλαγες. Όπως αλλον _driver από τον SN74LS07 κτλ
_

----------


## nio-4-

οχι ολα οκ αλλα βασικο *ο PIC ειναι 16F876 οχι A* 
 οχι δεν εχει αλλαγες απο οτι προσεξα αλλα ποτε μην λες ποτε !
αλλα θελω να τα συγκεντρωσουμε σε ενα zip για να μπορουν ολοι να τελειωνουν με την μια γιατι παιζει πολυ ψαξιμο και ταλαιπωρια με τις παραπομπες.........

----------


## kopla

Οι bootloaders είναι ίδιοι.
Το πρόβλημα θα είναι στο firmware που γραφουμε από το MPLAB (όταν παταμε download operating system), επειδη το MPLAB 8.xx έχει λάθος στο firmware του όσον αφορά την σειρακή θύρα και μόνον. Η USB (original... οχι usb<>serial με τσιπάκι οπως ftdi και άλλα) παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## nio-4-

το δοκιμασες? ενταξει και στην τελικη τι εγινε? μας χαλαει να τον δουλευουμε με το 7.60??? 

  παντος ειναι απεχτος , αυριο 8α δοκιμασω ενα σοβαρo προγραμμα που εχω φορτωσει στον PIC και την πλακετα εν ωρα λειτουργιας να δουμε τι λεει.... :Lol:  
τους καταχωρητες πρεπει να βλεπω? view->file registers για να δω αν αποθηκευονται δεδομενα στους καταχωρητες?
κανει και disassembly και βλεπεις το προγραμμα και με το run τι παιζει? βλεπεις που κολλαει το προγραμμα εν ωρα λειτουργιας??
τι πατας για να δεις?

----------


## kopla

MPLAB 7.60 καλύτερα.

Κανει τα παντα. Ολα ειναι στα μενου *View* και στο *Debugger* (για πλοήγηση με step into, halt κτλ)
Δες αυτό [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoyTYoFZ8dk"]YouTube - Getting Started with MPLAB� ICD 3[/ame]
είναι για τον ICD3 αλλά δεν πειράζει.

----------


## nio-4-

ωραιο.....

----------


## tomhat

Εφτιαξα αυτο το JDM με τα ακολουθα SOFTS και πανε πολυ καλα...

----------


## tomhat

Εφτιαξα αυτο το JDM με τα ακολουθα SOFTS και πανε πολυ καλα...

----------


## tomhat

Αυτο ειναι....το σχεδιο και το pcb ακολουθουν και τα softwares...

----------


## tomhat

Αυτη ειναι η πλακετα..

----------


## nio-4-

τι σχεση εχει ο jbm αυτος με τον ICD2 clone???? εκτος και αν δουλευει με το MPLAB....
   Σε αυτο το θέμα ασχολουμεστε με τον ICD2 clone εχει αλλα θεματα σχετικα με jdm.

----------


## kopla

Καμία σχεση.
Δεν δουλεύει με το mplab. Δουλεύει με "serial-driven" προγραμματα οπως τα winpin800, icprog κτλ.
Και να δούλευε με το mplab, θα ήταν programmer μόνο.

----------


## nio-4-

ναι αυτο φανταστηκα και εγω αλλα ειναι ακυρο εδω αυτο.....

 kopla εχω κανει ενα 8εμα και εχω καποιες ενδιαφερουσες πιστευω απορριες....
  να μην φορτωνουμε αδικα αυτο με ψιλοασχετα πραγματα....

----------


## nio-4-

γεια σας παιδια, 

  μηπως μπορει να μου πει καποιος πως θα μπορέσω να τρέξω ενα προγραμματακι χωρις την χρήση του ICD2.....???????
κινώ εναν βηματικο κινητήρα μεσω μικροελεγκτή αλλα μονο μεσω του programmer ICD2 clone μαλλον κατι γινεται με τα pin's. τροφοδοτο το Vcc και MCLR με ταση 5v αλλα δεν τρέχει το προγραμα του μικροελεγκτή

----------


## kopla

Ενεργοποίησε τον ICD σου ως programmer πλέον (και όχι ως debugger) και κάνε προγραμματισμό του PIC. Αν έχεις και καποιο fuse του τύπου debug_on, σβήστο ή κάντο off.

----------


## nio-4-

ναι αλλα γιατι αυτη η αλλαγή???

----------


## nio-4-

ευχαριστω φιλε kopla, εχεις δικιο και γιατι αυτο το μπερδεμα??? δεν γινεται να βλεπουμε τα δεδομένα του PIC και να τον προγραμματιζουμε χωρις να γινεται η αλλαγη αυτή? Debugger-programmer    
 :Lol:  :Biggrin:  :Lol:  :Biggrin:  :Lol:  :Biggrin:

----------


## kopla

Προγραμματισμός γίνεται και για το Programming, και κατα το debugging. Απλά στο debug μπορείς να δεις τους καταχωρητές του PIC (μεσω τou bi-directional PGD pin). Το debugging ανήκει στη φάση του development, ενώ το programming αφορά το τελικό προϊόν.
Όσο έχεις προβλήματα, δουλεύεις τον ICD ως debugger. Όταν είσαι ΟΚ τότε κάνεις απλό προγραμματισμό.

----------


## nio-4-

θα εγγραφα σε αυτο το πληρεστατο θέμα για τον ICD2 clone μονο αν ηταν κατι συμαντικο, ετσι και εγινε τωρα....

ξανατρεχοντας τον programmer μετα απο καποιους μηνες και αλλαζοντας ολοκληρωμενα που μου ειχαν καει διαπυστωσα τωρα και το τελευταιο και πολυ συμαντικο στις ρυθμισεις που πρεπει να γινουν για να επικοινωνησει ο ICD2 clone-ηαρδςαρε με το MPLAB-software και ειναι το ακολουθο

το MPLAB στο παταθυρο με τις ρυθμισεις-settings (programmer ή Debugger-settings) εχει υποπαραθυρο communication εκει εκτος απο την θυρα που επιλεγουμε εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να επιλεξουμε και τον *ογκο μεταδοσης δεδομενων buad rate αυτην η τιμη πρεπει να ειναι ιδια με την τιμη που εχει η θυρα που ειναι συνδεδεμενος ο ICD2 clone* (εναρξη->πινακας ελεγχου->εργαλεια διαχειρισης->διαχειριση υπολογιστη->θυρες επικοινωνιων)
και τελος,
 αν δεν υπαρχει κυκλωμα στον PIC που προγαματιζουμε και λειτουργει ως programmer o ICD2 clone τοτε επιλεγουμε την δυνατοτητα που υπαρχει να τροφοδοτει ο MPLAB το κυκλωμα, οπως και να εχει εδω υπαρχουν δυο καταστασεις ή επιλεγουμε την δυνατοτητα αυτην (στην περιπτωσει που βλεπουμε οτι στο εικονιδιο αυτο δεν υπαρχει ταση Vdd) η δεν επιλεγουμε και η πλακετα-το κυκλωμα του PIC εχει την δικη του ταση.

----------


## gsmaster

Δεν παίζει ρόλο το baudrate που έχεις βάλει στο device manager. Το MPLAB ορίζει πόσο θα είναι. Το μόνο που χρειάζεται απο εκεί είναι να βγάλεις τα FIFO.

Για αυτό το τελευταίο που λες λογικό είναι κάθε φορά να το ρυθμίζεις ανάλογα.

----------

